# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Therapieempfehlung

## uwes2403

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin 50 Jahre und habe heute das Ergebnis der Biopsie erhalten (ich hatte in einem anderen Beitrag schon kurz die Ausgangsituation geschildert)

PSA 52
Prostatavolumen 23 ml.
Gleasonscore 4 + 5 = 9
(Befund soll eindeutig sein - Zweitbefund sinnvoll ?)
Anzahl befallener Stanzen 10 von 12 (zu 80%)
Stadium noch nicht eindeutig festgestellt, vermutlich T3a
Knochenszinti und CT wurden diese Woche gemacht, zeigen noch keine Metastasen

Am Montag soll eine Blasenspiegelung und Röntgen erfolgen, um festzustellen, ob die Prostata frei beweglich ist. Die Tastuntersuchungen deuteten zumindest darauf hin, Ultraschall
war ebenfalls unauffällig.

Der Urologe rät trotz des hohen PSA zur RPE evtl. mit anschliessender ergänzender Bestrahlung, da auf Grund des Alters und der Prostatagröße trotz des agressiven Tumors die Chance auf Heilung bestünde.
Das Risiko der Inkontinenz sieht er - nach den derzeit vorliegenden Ergebnissen - als nicht allzu hoch an. (Worauf muss ich mich da eigentlich einstellen ? tröpfeln ? kompletter Verlust der Kontinenz ?


Ich lese hier seit gut 2 Wochen (da wurde der hohe PSA erstmals festgestellt, so dass ich mich mit der Möglichkeit eines CA wohl befasst habe, aber mit vorliegender Diagnose ist die Sitaution doch eine andere...) mit, 
bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer...und jetzt auch gerade nicht wirklich gut sortiert...also sorry, wenn die Darstellung oder die Fragen etwas wirr erscheinen.

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe dir gerade eine PN geschickt.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Stempel

Hallo Uwe, 

vor einem Jahr geschah mir etwa wie Dir. Ich bereue nichts und würde in unserem Alter auch mit Risiko auf Heilung setzen. Die einzigen mir bekannten Therapien mit Ziel Heilung sind OP und Bestrahlung. Ich war nur zeitweise inkontinent, bin aber dauerhaft impotent. Meiner Frau sei Dank komme ich damit bestens klar. Weiterhin habe ich noch eine Hormonblockade (Unterbindung der Testosteronproduktion mittels LHRH Analogon). 

So bin ich halt nicht nur einfach sondern mindestens dreifach impotent. Macht aber nichts zusätzlich. Den Rest bekämpfe ich durch regelmäßigen Sport. Insgesamt dürfte es für mich keine bessere Behandlung geben, um im Vorhinein eine Möglichkeit zu haben, das Ende der Ausbildung der Kinder bei guter Lebensqualität mit zu bekommen. 

Das verbietet nicht das Aufkommen von Metastasen ab sofort. In keinem Fall gibt es mir aber Grund, mich seriös zu beklagen. 

Im Sinne Deines Threadtitels ist dies aber keine Therapieempfehlung sondern nur ein Erlebnisbericht. Ich empfehle Dir aber, Dir  Dein Leben und die Ansprüche daran in drei Jahren vorzustellen. Du wirst Dich dann fragen, ob Du heute zur Erreichung dieses Ziels für Dich die richtige Entscheidung trafst. Und diese Antwort kannst nur Du Dir geben. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## M Schostak

Lieber Uwe,
vorweg: ich bin Urologe.
Für Dich kommen zwei Standardtherapien gut in Frage: Eine Radikale Prostatektomie  oder eine Strahlentherapie in Kombination mit einer mindestens 2-jährigen Hormonentzugstherapie.
Die Entscheidung, was davon für Dich das Beste ist, ist von vielen Faktoren, die hier bisher nicht stehen (z.B. Probleme beim Wasserlassen, Status der Potenz usw.) und v.a. von Deiner subjektiven Einstellung gegenüber den jeweiligen Risiken und Nebenwirkungen abhängig.
Deshalb rate ich, dass Du Dich am besten mit Partnerin in einer interdisziplinären Prostatakrebssprechstunde eines Prostatazentrums neutral beraten lässt.
Idealerweise erfolgt die Beratung in gleichzeitiger Anwesenheit des Strahlentherapeuten und des Urologen (das können aber nur wenige Zentren rein personell durchziehen).
Es gibt auf der einen Seite keinen Grund, die Entscheidung übers Knie zu brechen, auf der anderen Seite hast Du eine Hochrisiko-Situation und bist sehr jung. Daher kommt die Empfehlung, etwa innerhalb eines Monats eine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Falls Du in Deiner Nähe kurzfristig keine adäquate Beratungsmöglichkeit findest, kann ich Dich gerne zusammen mit dem Strahlentherapeuten Prof. Gademann in Magdeburg beraten. Wir sind PREFERE-Zentrum und  bieten neben allen Standards auch Alternativen wie HIFU an.

Koordinaten und Telefon steht in meinem Profil.

herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Uwe,

leider ist jetzt doch wahr geworden was  du wahrscheinlich schon vermutet hast. Hinter deiner diagnostischen Vorgehensweise stand also doch mehr. 

Egal wie du jetzt den weiteren Weg planst, tue die Schritte mit bedacht und suche die für dich beste Lösung.

Eines liegt mir auf jedem Fall am Herzen, trage die kommenden Belastungen nicht alleine. Spreche viel mit deiner Familie oder guten Freunden, aber tabuisiere Deine Krankheit nie. Die Kraft die du benötigst wirst du zeitweise nicht mehr alleine Aufbringen können. Scheue dich nicht auch professionelle psychische Unterstützung in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Da ich mich mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs schon viel auseinander gesetzt habe, habe ich mir auch schon die was wäre wenn Frage gestellt. Persönlich habe ich für mich beschlossen, wir sind ja fast im gleichen Alter,  in diesem Fall auch den Weg einer OP zu gehen. In einem Zentrum mit den besten Referenzen und der größten Erfahrung. 

Bezogen auf Inkontinez und Impotenz hast du, so dumm es jetzt klingt, in deinen jungen Jahren eine noch recht gute Ausgangslage. Noch arbeiten die Zellerneuerungen recht gut und die Erholung ohne große Vorbelastung geht auch rasch. Aber entscheidet ist, im Fall einer OP, immer noch die Erfahrung des Operateurs und die Ausdehnung des Karzinoms.

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Danke Euch für die Antworten...

@ Stempel - ich neige auch zur OP - einfach aus dem vielleicht irrationalen Gefühl, den Herd "los zu sein". Der Gedanke an Impotenz schreckt mich im Moment eigentlich weniger als der an Inkontinenz...
Auch der vermutlich lange Zeitraum einer Strahlentherapie ist mit der Arbeitswelt schwer vereinbar (auch wenn das vielleicht im Moment nicht so wichtig ist)

@ Wolfgang - ich habe keinerlei Beschwerden...weder beim Wasserlassen, noch mit der Potenz....danke für die Angebote

@ Tom - glücklicherweise kann ich über dieses Thema mit meiner Frau offen sprechen...

Wohnort ist bei Hamburg - hier habe ich auf Grund der hohen Fallzahlen die Martiniklinik in die engere Wahl gefasst - oder das Klinikum Wedel, die ja wiederum mit dem UKE kooperieren - ich denke, dass die erfahrung des Operateurs da eine
entscheidende Rolle spielt.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## skipper

Hallo Uwe,
die bisherige Befundlage ist leider nicht so doll , gelinde ausgedrückt,  war aber aufgrund von Alter, PSA-Wert und Tastbefund leider zu befürchten.
Um ein genaueres Staging zu erhalten würde ich noch ein MRT machen.
(Tom aus Lu , der noch nie selbst eine Biopsie am eigenen Körper erlebte und auch nicht an PC erkrankt ist, sollte das eine Lehre sein- hier war die Biopsie keineswegs verfrüht!!!! )
Die von dir genannte Martiniklinik kann ich aufgrund meiner OP (siehe mein Profil )uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Wende dich an Dr.Salomon oder Prof.Gräfen , zwei absolute Topleute in ihrem Fach und dazu menschlich sehr angenehm.  
Deine Risikokonstellation ( GL 4+5, PSA >50, 50 LJ  ) erfordert mit großer Sicherheit , wie schon M.Schostak erwähnte, ein mehrstufiges Vorgehen.
Deine Aufgabe ist es jetzt zügig Spezialisten zu finden , denen du voll vertraust.(Aktivität hilft auch gegen Angst/Depression)
Wünsche dir viel,viel Glück 
Skipper

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich schliesse mich der Empfehlung von Herrn Schostak an, ergänze aber wohl Folgendes:

Eine alleinige OP (radikale Prostatovesikulektomie) wird mit fast 100% Sicherheit alleine nicht ausreichen. Das heisst, es ist davon auszugehen, dass eine postoperative Behandlung notwendig sein wird.

Insofern ist meines Erachtens die Frage nicht:
Bestrahlung + Hormontherapie (ich würde eher 3 Jahre Hormontherapie empfehlen)
vs. 
OP

sondern:
Bestrahlung + Hormontherapie
vs.
OP + Bestrahlung (wenn es beim lokalen Tumorstadium bleibt, also keine LK-Metastasen bei der OP gefunden werden oder es zu einer Organmetastasierung in der Zwischenzeit kommt)


Dieses Prinzip sollte Ihnen klar sein. Je mehr Therapie, desto mehr Heilungschancen vielleicht, aber auch desto mehr Nebenwirkungen sicherlich.

----------


## tom aus lu

> (Tom aus Lu , der noch nie selbst eine Biopsie am eigenen Körper erlebte und auch nicht an PC erkrankt ist, sollte das eine Lehre sein- hier war die Biopsie keineswegs verfrüht!!!! )


Aufgrund meiner Fehleinschätzung, für die ich mich nochmals in aller Form entschuldigen möchte, und der Erkenntnis, dass Angehörige, die eine klaren Standpunkt vertreten, in diesem Forum nicht erwünscht sind, beuge ich mich dem Druck und werde diesem Forum fern bleiben.

Ich wünsche euch, auf eurem weiteren Lebensweg, alles erdenklich Gute! 

Insbesondere dir Uwe, wünsche ich Kraft das Ganze jetzt durchzustehen!

Tom

----------


## Frerich 48

Herr Schmidt,

die Frage ,die mich immer wieder umtreibt : Warum empfehlen Sie drei Jahre Hormontherapie? Gibt es dazu Arbeiten, die einen Vorteil gegenüber einer zweijährigen
Therapie belegen? Was passiert in den drei Jahren mit der bestrahlten Prostata ? Werden die Krebszellen nicht hormontaub? Woran macht man das sinnvolle Ende 
der HB fest?

Freundliche Grüsse   Frerich

----------


## M Schostak

> Eine alleinige OP (radikale Prostatovesikulektomie) wird mit fast 100% Sicherheit alleine nicht ausreichen. Das heisst, es ist davon auszugehen, dass eine postoperative Behandlung notwendig sein wird.
> Je mehr Therapie, desto mehr Heilungschancen vielleicht, aber auch desto mehr Nebenwirkungen sicherlich.


Das ist Spekulation. 
Selbst wenn positive Absetzungsränder bestehen, muss man, sofern der PSA-Nullbereich postoperativ erreicht wird, noch lange nicht gleich bestrahlen.
Das haben Briganti und Wiegel gerade sehr schön in einer Matched-Pair-Analyse bei 900 Pat. gezeigt.
Im frühen Rezidiv bestrahlen war genau so gut wie gleich nachbestrahlen.  (Briganti, Wiegel et al, Eur Urol 62, 472-487, 2012).
In der Zwischenzeit (oder für immer) kann sich die Lebensqualität (Kontinenz und Potenz) besser erholen.

Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
bezüglich der Hormontherapie würde ich noch mal intensiv weiter in diesem Forum und Internet nachforschen. Ich habe erst kürzlich irgendwo gelesen das es neuere Forschungsergebnisse gibt die diese Behandlung in Zweifel ziehen. Aus der Erinnerung aus folgendem Grund: Beim prostatakrebs gibt es einen gewissen Anteil hormonresistenter Krebsstammzellen. Diese überleben die Prozedur und sind dann nach Beendigung der Therapie wieder aktiv. Dann sind sie aber wesentlich aggressiver und bösartiger als vorher. Die bisherige Erkenntnis läuft darauf hinaus das sie im Zellverbund mit hormonabhängigen Krebszellen weit weniger bösartig sind.

Zu tom aus Lu: Sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt wenn jemand was sagt. Die dient ja dem Meinungsaustausch und da sagen einem schon mal andere die Meinung. Das ist aber o.k. Man darf es aber nicht gleich persönlich nehmen. Vielleicht stellt sich das von mir gesagte als falsch heraus weil es schon wiederlegt ist. Dann ist es aber gut wenn ich es auch erfahre oder es führt zu neuen Recherchen von Forumsmitgliedern. Leider schreibt man sich zu selten die Quellen auf wenn man etwas liest.

Gruß an alle

----------


## LowRoad

*Uwe,*
ich hatte vor einem Jahr mal ein bisschen bezüglich adjuvanter und/oder salvage RT recherchiert [1], vielleicht schaust Du Dir das auch mal an.

*tom aus lu
*calm down! Ich hoffe wir können auch weiter auf Deine Beträge zählen - würde mich freuen!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* LR, Adjuvant therapy if  seminal vesicles are invaded

----------


## skipper

Hallo Uwe ,
schau dich mal auf der Homepage der Martiniklinik um (falls nicht schon geschehen ) und hier insbesondere bei Literatur des Monats , die oft die Zusammenfassung vieler aktueller Studien umfasst, so z.Bsp hier: http://www.martini-klinik.de/aktuell...november-2011/    -der vorletzte Satz unterstreicht die Aussage des Strahlentherapeuten.
Auch empfehle ich dir das Buch von Dr.Stephen B.Strum(Onkologe mit Schwerpunkt PC): Ein Ratgeber zum Protatakrebs

zu Tom aus Lu:
ein Pfälzer kann einiges vertragen - von vielfältiger Meinung profitiert das Forum , also "calm down" , wie LowRoad so schön neudeutsch formuliert.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das ist Spekulation. 
> Selbst wenn positive Absetzungsränder bestehen, muss man, sofern der PSA-Nullbereich postoperativ erreicht wird, noch lange nicht gleich bestrahlen.
> Das haben Briganti und Wiegel gerade sehr schön in einer Matched-Pair-Analyse bei 900 Pat. gezeigt.
> Im frühen Rezidiv bestrahlen war genau so gut wie gleich nachbestrahlen.  (Briganti, Wiegel et al, Eur Urol 62, 472-487, 2012).
> In der Zwischenzeit (oder für immer) kann sich die Lebensqualität (Kontinenz und Potenz) besser erholen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Martin Schostak


Lieber Herr Schostak

Ich glaube Sie verstehen, was ich meine...
Ein Gleason Score 9 mit einem PSA von 52 ng/ml und 10/12 Stanzen betroffen ist sicherlich kein "harmloses" pT3a.
Briganti und Wigel sind zwar ganz nett mit Ihren matched-pair-Analysen, wir haben allerdings auch randomisierte Studien mit einem Gesamtüberlebensvorteil durch eine postoperative Bestrahlung, anstatt abwarten und erst beim Rezidiv behandeln.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract
Ich weiss auch, dass die Thompson-Studie auch ihre Schwächen hat, sie ist allerdings die einzige Studie mit einem langen Follow-Up, die uns zur Verfügung steht. Da helfen mir die 5-Jahres-Daten der anderen Studien wenig weiter.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo,
> bezüglich der Hormontherapie würde ich noch mal intensiv weiter in diesem Forum und Internet nachforschen. Ich habe erst kürzlich irgendwo gelesen das es neuere Forschungsergebnisse gibt die diese Behandlung in Zweifel ziehen. Aus der Erinnerung aus folgendem Grund: Beim prostatakrebs gibt es einen gewissen Anteil hormonresistenter Krebsstammzellen. Diese überleben die Prozedur und sind dann nach Beendigung der Therapie wieder aktiv. Dann sind sie aber wesentlich aggressiver und bösartiger als vorher. Die bisherige Erkenntnis läuft darauf hinaus das sie im Zellverbund mit hormonabhängigen Krebszellen weit weniger bösartig sind.


Dieses "Evolutionsmodell" von Prostatakarzinomzellen ist bekannt und stimmt auch in der Theorie. Allerdings haben wir ein Dutzend randomisierter Studien zur Bestrahlung +/- Hormontherapie, die alle das Gleiche zeigen: Bestrahlung + Hormontherapie sind besser als Bestrahlung alleine. Und wir haben zwei randomisierte Studien mit einem Überlebensvorteil bei Hochrisikopatienten mit 3 Jahren anstatt 6 Monaten Hormontherapie.

----------


## Stempel

Hallo Uwe, kurz vor Feierabend dazu: 


> Auch der vermutlich lange Zeitraum einer Strahlentherapie ist mit der Arbeitswelt schwer vereinbar (auch wenn das vielleicht im Moment nicht so wichtig ist)


Wenn Du bei Deiner Arbeitswelt "nur" die gesetzliche Lohnfortzahlung hast (d.i. der Mindeststandard, Tarifverträge regeln manchmal Besseres), wirst Du auch bei OP einschl. Wundheilungszeit ziemlich sicher die Lohnfortzahlung verlieren und Krankengeld beziehen. Du wirst dann auch ein Fall für das "betriebliche Eingliederungsmanagement", kurz BEM nach §84 SGB IX. Das sollst Du in jedem Fall wahrnehmen. Schon während meines Krankenhausaufenthaltes zur OP kam die dortige Sozialarbeiterin mit einem unterschriftsreifen Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung zu mir. Nun hab ich Grad 80 nach SGB IX. 

Mir ist durch Öffnen der Karten gelungen, während der Bestrahlung diese jeden Tag als ambulanten Arztbesuch abrechnen zu können. Ein Erfolg in dieser Richtung hängt von Deiner Arbeitswelt, dem Betriebsklima und Deinem Verhandlungsgeschick ab. Vorgespräche kannst Du in jedem Fall beim Betriebsrat führen. BEM und Schwerbehinderung kannst Du bei den Gesprächen nutzen. 

Es ist sinnvoll, während der Strahlentherapie möglichst viel Alltag zu erhalten. Bei mir war die psychische Belastung enorm. Das lag vielleicht auch daran, dass meine fachliches Vorwissen als Physiker in krassem Gegensatz stand zu den ewig säuselnden Worten des dortigen Strahlenarztes. Viel Alltag hilft viel gegen die psychische Belastung. Geht das nicht, lass Dich krank schreiben. Das macht jeder beteiligte Arzt. 

Gruß, "auch wenn das im Moment nicht so wichtig ist"
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zusammenfassender Rückblick auf 2 Threads:
*



> Ziemlich realitätsfremde Horror-Stories
>  Entschieden NEIN!
> 
> Die Biopsie wird eben ganz subjektiv empfunden. Auch das individuelle Schmerzempfinden spielt hierbei eine große Rolle. Hinzu kommt noch die psychische Anspannung. Dies nicht nur bei Biopsien sondern bei allen invasiven Eingriffen.
> 
> Nicht umsonst gilt im klinischen wie auch im ambulanten Bereich der Grundsatz der individuellen Schmerzausschaltung. Meistens in Form einer Analogsedierung.


Hallo Tom,

Das "NEIN" war an dieser Stelle berechtigt.




> Wenn du 3 Biopsien hinter dir hast ohne Komplikationen und Schmerzen solltest du dankbar dafür sein! 
> Alles andere erinnert mich an die Biopsie bei meinem Vater, damals noch in Steinschnittlage durchgeführt und mit schlampig durchgeführter Lokalanästhesie. Was passiert wenn das Stanzgerät versagt (natürlich ein Einzelfall) und nur eindringt aber nicht mehr von alleine zurückschnellt, diese Ausführungen möchte ich hier nicht weiterschreiben..... an anderer Stelle habe ich von ärztlich durchgeführter Folter mal geschrieben.
> 
> Männer ihr seit doch keine Waschlappen! Schwäche zeigen geht gar nicht! Oder?


Tom,

da ich von Dir über die Details der bei Deinem Vater vorgenommenen Biopsie informiert wurde, bewundere ich Deine zurückhaltende Schilderung in Anbetracht der Fakten.




> Wer den Weg einer Biopsie geht und dieser unumgänglich ist sollte wissen, dass es eben kein Spaziergang ist und auch Komplikationen auftreten können. Alles andere darzustellen ist m.E. Verharmlosung, Beschönigung und hat nichts mit seriöser Aufklärung zu tun.
> 
> Sicherlich helfen auch keine Geschichten weiter die evtl. im Einzelfallbereich liegen. Aber sind es tatsächlich Einzelfälle? Wer kann schon zu Zwischenfällen während der Biopsie Zahlen liefern. Ich denke, diese bleiben hinter den verschlossenen Arzttüren.
> 
> Egal, bei den heutigen Bedingungen kann nur der Rat gegeben werden die Biopsie ausreichend mit seinem Arzt die Ausführung und Maßnahmen zu besprechen und auf eine vorherigen Antibiose, möglichst einem vorherigen Abstrich zur Erkennung resistenter E.coli Stämme, einer Braunoltamponate zur Desinfektion und einer ausreichenden Lokalanästhesie zu bestehen.


Knut Krüger war sich nicht zu schade, über die bei ihm dilettantisch vorgenommenen Stanz-Biopsien zu berichten. Auch die bei mir heute fast auf den Tag genau vor 11 Jahren erfolgte Biopsie gehört neben dem Trauma der tagelangen pausenlosen Bombardierungen meiner Heimatstadt zu den schlimmsten und ekelhaftesten Erlebnissen eines nur kurzzeitigen Krankenhausaufenthaltes.

Nun mischt ein weiterer Forumsbenutzer (Uwe) in diesen Thread mit seiner eigenen eher noch wenig aussagefähigen Geschichte ein. Tom reagiert sehr sachlich darauf:  




> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> deine Informationen reichen nicht aus um wirklich einen Rat zu geben.
> 
> Wurdest du auf eine Prostatitis (Entzündung) schon untersucht? Liegen da aussagefähige Parameter vor? Wie war der PSA Verlauf vorher? Im "Normbereich"? Wie stellte sich der Tastbefund (Verhärtung?)dar?
> 
> Auf die schnelle meine Antwort: 
> Eine Biopsie auf Grundlage zweier PSA Werte, ohne mögliche Entzündungen in Betracht zu ziehen, halte ich persönlich als Überreaktion. Zu einer seriösen Diagnostik hätte vorher noch die Abklärung einer Prostatitis gehört und der PSA Verlauf über eine längeren Zeitpunkt beobachtet werden müssen.
> 
> ...





> Beschwerden über Biopsien sind hier Forum, wo wahrscheinlich Tausende von Biopsierten verkehren, doch sehr selten. Also lass' uns doch die Kirche im Dorf lassen, Bangemacherei vermeiden und keine Vollnarkoseorgien lostreten - vom Narkoserisiko mal ganz abgesehen, ebenso von Kosten und Aufwand für den Anästhesisten, die stationäre Aufnahme etc.etc.. Unser Gesundheitssystem hat sicher andere Sorgen als die Vollnarkose für Stanzbiospien zum Standard zu erheben, oder?





> Hallo Schorschel,
> 
> außer Vollnarkosen gibt es heute ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, wie gesagt, die der Sedierung.
> 
> Mein Anliegen ist einfach die Biopsie nicht klein zu reden. Sie ist ein invasiver Eingriff und birgt massive Risiken. Dies sollte jeder, der eine Biopsie machen muss, oder machen will, wissen. 
> Zu den Horrorvorstellungen nur noch eine Ergänzung. Diese so plastisch darzustellen ist auch Verarbeitungsprozess. Ich selbst bin Klinik und Rettungsdienst gewöhnt und habe sicherlich schon schlimme Dinge erlebt. Persönlich habe ich aber panische Angst vor einer simplen Blutabnahme und kollabiere dabei regelmäßig. Eine Blutabnahme ist für mich daher eine "Horrorvorstellung" die ich genau so auch schildere. Warum sollte also in einem Laienforum wie diesem davor Abstand genommen werden?
> 
> Und noch etwas, ich selbst bin kein Betroffener, ich schreibe hier aus meinem medizinischem Verständnis heraus und auch stellvertretend für meinen Vater der in seinem Alter das Internet nicht mehr entdeckt hat. Mein Vater hatte halt dieses Horrorerlebnis Biopsie, RPE und die Folgen, der Anfang seiner psychischen Entgleisung. Mein Vater würde seine Erlebnisse genauso schreiben, da ihm damals zu wenig erzählt wurde über seine Krankheit, seine Folgen und den Umgang damit. Zur Biopsie habe ich ihn damals begleitet und ich bin Zeuge des Ablaufs. Das im medizinischen Alltag alles glatt läuft und jeder für sich etwaige Risiken ausschließen kann darf mir keiner erzählen, dafür war ich zulange im Geschäft und weiß was hinter den verschlossenen Türen alles schief geht.
> 
> Tom





> Hallo Tom,
> 
> wir hatten über die möglichkeit einer Prostatitis gesprochen, ich konnte aber keinerlei der Symptome erinnern. Es gab vorher keinen PSA Verlauf, da mein Hausarzt (meine Frau) den PSA Wert erstmals hat bestimmen lassen. Ich lasse auf Grund eines zu hohen Cholesterins ohnehin regelmäßig Blut kontrollieren und hatte - zeitweise - auch etwas Schwierigkeiten beim Wasserlassen. Dies wird allerdings auch als Nebenwirkung des Fettsenkers (pravastatin) aufgeführt. Tastbefund zeigte Verhärtungen links...
> 
> Mir war bewusst, dass eigentlich Szinti erst folgen sollte, wenn die Biopsieergebnisse vorliegen - habe das aber in Kauf genommen (unnötig, wenn die Biopsie negativ ist, wenn sie positiv ist, wäre sie aber gemäß der einschlägigen Richlinien bei dem PSA Wert angezeigt)
> 
> Ja, ich bin privatversichert - daher habe ich die "privatfalle" was Diagnostik und ggf. Behandlung anbelangt schon im Hinterkopf...
> 
> Aber jetzt warte ich erst einmal die Ergebnisse der Biopsie ab, dann wird man weiter sehen.
> ...





> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> tut mir Leid wenn ich Dein verhalten nicht verstehen kann. Gerade weil Deine Frau dich als Ärztin betreut hätte man ein anderes Handeln vermuten können.
> 
> Ich würde das jetzt als absolute Überdiagnostik bezeichnen.
> 
> Ich hoffe jedenfalls für Dich, dass die Proben negativ ausfallen und diese dann ein wenig zu Deiner Beruhigung beitragen. Über die absolute Aussagefähigkeit der Biopsie brauche ich Dir hier ja nichts mehr zu schreiben. Das wurde schon ausführlich in diesem Forum beschrieben, bzw. Dein Urologe bzw. Deine Frau können dich dann weiter beraten.
> 
> Eine ruhige, besinnliche Adventszeit wünscht aus dem bitter kalten Ludwigshafen
> ...


 



> Welche Überdiagnostik? 
> 
>                              Zitat von tom aus lu
> Ich würde das jetzt als absolute Überdiagnostik bezeichnen.
>  Hallo,
>  hier schreibt jemand, der mit 50 Jahren einen durch Zweitmessung bestätigten PSA von 52 mit positivem Tastbefund hat! Da keine Symptome einer Prostatitis vorliegen, ist eine Biopsie ohne vorherige Antibiotikagabe als potentielle Prostatitis-Therapie vielleicht ein etwas schnelles Vorgehen, aber von Überdiagnostik würde ich da nicht sprechen. Gerade auch, weil ärztliche Beratung ohne die oft so geschmähten kommerziellen Interessen stattgefunden hat.
>  Die Wünsche für eine "ruhige, besinnliche Adventszeit" lassen sich mit den hoffentlich negativen Ergebnissen einer Biopsie sicher besser realisieren. Oder, im anderen Fall, mit wohlüberlegten Therapieentscheidungen.
>  Ich kann Uwes Vorgehen sehr gut verstehen. Und da es ja ohnehin schon so gelaufen ist, sollte man nicht nachtreten, sondern nach vorne schauen und die weiteren Schritte planen und zügig angehen, wenn es denn nötig werden sollte.
>  Alles Gute dafür!
>  Wassermann


Nach vorne schauen und die weiteren Schritte planen und zügig angehen, wenn es denn nötig werden sollte. Das sind die passenden Worte, denen man zustimmen kann.






> Tom
> 
> "Und noch etwas, ich selbst bin kein Betroffener, ich schreibe hier aus meinem medizinischem Verständnis heraus ..."
> 
> Aber Betroffenen Ratschlaege geben, die man so bestimmt nicht stehen lassen sollte. Ich stimme Wassermann zu. 
> Dieses Forum hat sich zu einem Tummelplatz fuer Hobbymediziner und jene, die sich so lange mit dem (sicherlich traurigen) Thema befassen, bis sie dann als weit ueber 80 jaehrige dahinscheiden (aber wahrscheinlich nicht an PK).


Gewohnter Kommentar eines Hobby-Kritikers ohne eigene Substanz!




> Aber Betroffenen Ratschläge geben, die man so bestimmt nicht stehen lassen sollte. Ich stimme Wassermann zu
>  Es war kein Ratschlag, es war meine Meinung! Wenn Knochenszintigraphien jetzt schon vor einer Diagnose empfehlenswert sind dann liege ich mit meiner Meinung falsch. Darauf hat sich meine Überdiagnostik bezogen. 
> Wenn ich es auch richtig in Erinnerung habe sind Angehörige aus diesem Forum nicht ausgeschlossen. Auch sind deren Äußerungen nur den allgemeinen Regel dieses Forums unterstellt. Dieses Forum verfügt auch nicht über einen Fake Check. Wer garantiert also, dass Postings von Betroffenen auch von solchen geschrieben werden.? Ich habe aus meinem Status noch nie einen Hehl gemacht!
> 
> Und da es ja ohnehin schon so gelaufen ist, sollte man nicht nachtreten Dann macht das ganze Posting keinen Sinn. Was erwartet jemand, der sich hier schon umgesehen hat, bereits Diagnostik betreibt und auf eine Antwort wartet von diesem Forum? Mitleid oder eine ehrliche Meinung?
> 
> Dieses Forum hat sich zu einem Tummelplatz fuer Hobbymediziner.... Richtig erkannt, dies ist auch der Sinn dieses Forum. Nahezu 95% derer die sich hier an diesem Forum mit Meinungen und Empfehlungen beteiligen sind keine Mediziner, also Hobbymediziner wie du sie bezeichnest. Es wäre ein Schlag vor den Kopf wenn du all diese "Informationsgeber" verdammen würdest. Ein Forum das in Selbstmitleid zerfließt und zum gegenseitigen bejammern mutiert kann nicht gewünscht sein. Es lebt also von den Beiträgen dieser Hobbymediziner und diese sind eben manchmal weniger feinfühlig oder taktvoll. Zu mir persönlich, wenn es also Hobbymedizin ist die ich in Vergangenheit betrieben habe, dann haben jede Menge Menschen meinem "Hobby" ihr leben zu verdanken!
> 
> @ Uwe, falls ich mit meiner Meinung deine Gefühle verletzt habe möchte ich mich in aller Form dafür entschuldigen. Du darfst sicher sein, dass ich persönlich weis wie es sich anfühlt in einer scheinbar dramatischen evtl. ausweglosen Lage zu sein. Vielleicht liegt es an meiner Pfälzer Natur und daran einen Steinwurf von unserem Altbundeskanzler entfernt zu wohnen. Dessen direkte Art kam ja auch nicht überall gut an. Eines kannst du aber sicher sein. Prügeln werde ich mich in diesem Forum nicht, vorher höre ich auf zu schreiben.
> ...


Lieber Tom,

so schnell ändern sich hier die Abläufe, und man kann meist das Rad hier nicht zurückdrehen. Es zeugt von Charakterstärke, dass Du dennoch an Uwe gerichtet Worte der eigentlich nicht unbedingt notwendigen Versöhnung anbietest.




> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> leider ist jetzt doch wahr geworden was du wahrscheinlich schon vermutet hast. Hinter deiner diagnostischen Vorgehensweise stand also doch mehr. 
> Egal wie du jetzt den weiteren Weg planst, tue die Schritte mit bedacht und suche die für dich beste Lösung.
> 
> Eines liegt mir auf jedem Fall am Herzen, trage die kommenden Belastungen nicht alleine. Spreche viel mit deiner Familie oder guten Freunden, aber tabuisiere Deine Krankheit nie. Die Kraft die du benötigst wirst du zeitweise nicht mehr alleine Aufbringen können. Scheue dich nicht auch professionelle psychische Unterstützung in Anspruch zu nehmen.
> 
> Da ich mich mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs schon viel auseinander gesetzt habe, habe ich mir auch schon die was wäre wenn Frage gestellt. Persönlich habe ich für mich beschlossen, wir sind ja fast im gleichen Alter, in diesem Fall auch den Weg einer OP zu gehen. In einem Zentrum mit den besten Referenzen und der größten Erfahrung. 
> Bezogen auf Inkontinez und Impotenz hast du, so dumm es jetzt klingt, in deinen jungen Jahren eine noch recht gute Ausgangslage. Noch arbeiten die Zellerneuerungen recht gut und die Erholung ohne große Vorbelastung geht auch rasch. Aber entscheidet ist, im Fall einer OP, immer noch die Erfahrung des Operateurs und die Ausdehnung des Karzinoms.
> ...





> (Tom aus Lu , der noch nie selbst eine Biopsie am eigenen Körper erlebte und auch nicht an PC erkrankt ist, sollte das eine Lehre sein- hier war die Biopsie keineswegs verfrüht!!!! )


Was für eine Lehre? Ein Forumsbenutzer, der miterlebt hat, wie sein an PCa erkrankter Vater wegen einer folgenschweren Biopsie fast frühzeitig hätte Abschied nehmen müssen, benötigt keine Lehren mehr!




> (Tom aus Lu , der noch nie selbst eine Biopsie am eigenen Körper erlebte und auch nicht an PC erkrankt ist, sollte das eine Lehre sein- hier war die Biopsie keineswegs verfrüht!!!! )
>  Aufgrund meiner Fehleinschätzung, für die ich mich nochmals in aller Form entschuldigen möchte, und der Erkenntnis, dass Angehörige, die eine klaren Standpunkt vertreten, in diesem Forum nicht erwünscht sind, beuge ich mich dem Druck und werde diesem Forum fern bleiben.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch, auf eurem weiteren Lebensweg, alles erdenklich Gute! 
> Insbesondere dir Uwe, wünsche ich Kraft das Ganze jetzt durchzustehen!
> 
> Tom





> zu Tom aus Lu:
>  ein Pfälzer kann einiges vertragen - von vielfältiger Meinung profitiert das Forum , also "calm down" , wie LowRoad so schön neudeutsch formuliert.
>  Viele Grüße
>  Skipper


Ist Dir aber reichlich spät in den Sinn gekommen, denn das Porzellan hast Du schon fast zerschlagen.

Lieber Tom,

was bin ich erfreut, dass Du Deine Entscheidung, Dein Forumskonto vom Webmaster löschen zu lassen nun zunächst einmal darauf beschränkt hast, dem Forum zukünftig fern zu bleiben. Die Zeit heilt Wunden. Ich weiß davon zu berichten. Etliche Ehefrauen oder Lebensgefährtinnen, Töchter und Söhne von an PCa Betroffenen haben sich hier zu Wort gemeldet. Dir, dem Sohn eines Betroffenen wird hier vorgeworfen, Stellungnahmen oder auch nur Meinungen abzugeben, weil Du selbst noch kein Prostatakrebs hast aber regelmäßig zur Vorsorge gehst. Alles in Deinem Profil nachzulesen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn einige vorlaute Aktivisten diesen Thread zum Anlaß nehmen, um zukünftig vorher auszuloten, wen sie hier unberechtigt kritisieren.

Dir lieber Tom, wünsche ich ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten leicht feuchten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.
*
"Der Verstand und die Fähigkeit, ihn zu gebrauchen, sind zwei verschiedene Gaben"*
(Franz Grillparzer)

----------


## uwes2403

> Hallo Uwe, kurz vor Feierabend dazu: Wenn Du bei Deiner Arbeitswelt "nur" die gesetzliche Lohnfortzahlung hast (d.i. der Mindeststandard, Tarifverträge regeln manchmal Besseres), wirst Du auch bei OP einschl. Wundheilungszeit ziemlich sicher die Lohnfortzahlung verlieren und Krankengeld beziehen. Du wirst dann auch ein Fall für das "betriebliche Eingliederungsmanagement", kurz BEM nach §84 SGB IX. Das sollst Du in jedem Fall wahrnehmen. Schon während meines Krankenhausaufenthaltes zur OP kam die dortige Sozialarbeiterin mit einem unterschriftsreifen Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung zu mir. Nun hab ich Grad 80 nach SGB IX. 
> 
> Wolfgang


Moin Wolfgang,

ich arbeite im Vertrieb, meist im Innendienst, aber mit regelmäßigen Kundenbesuchen. Großer Vorteil dürfte sein, dass ich mein Büro zu Hause habe, insofern lässt sich da vieles einfacher organisieren, als wenn man körperlich arbeiten oder jeden Tag ins Büro fahren müsste.

Man wird sehen....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## M Schostak

> Lieber Herr Schostak
> Ein Gleason Score 9 mit einem PSA von 52 ng/ml und 10/12 Stanzen betroffen ist sicherlich kein "harmloses" pT3a.


Lieber Herr Schmidt
"Sicherlich" klingt aber schon weniger überzeugt als die "fast 100%" von vorher.

Ich erinnere mich an viele Histologien von radikalen Prostatektomien mit ungünstigsten Vorzeichen, die nachher dann doch R0 und pN0 waren. Sicher sind dann nicht alle, aber erkläglich viele auch in den Nullbereich gegangen.
In unserer posttherapeutischen Konferenz würde dann eine  Bestrahlung im frühen Progress (und nicht adjuvant) empfohlen werden.
Ich würde übrigens durchaus auch in solchen Fällen eine (schnellschnittkontrollierte) nerverhaltende OP anstreben und gerade das ist natürlich postoperativ ein Argument, zunächst nicht zu bestrahlen, denn dann findet sicher keine Erholung der Erektion statt.

Ich habe mich v.a. an der Formulierung und nicht an der Sache gestört. Ich hätte locker mit "mehr als die Hälfte" oder so leben können, aber "fast 100%" ist definitiv übertrieben.
Wir wissen beide, dass dieses Argument zu Ungunsten der OP v.a. den Lebensqualitätsnachteil der 2-3-jährigen Androgendeprivation  bei der Bestrahlung ausgleichen soll.

Herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Werner:-

Es ist durch Studien belegt und bestätigt sich ja auch in der Praxis, dass Bestrahlung zuzüglich Hormontherapie besser ist als Bestrahlung alleine. 

Ich möchte aber zu Deinen mehr grundsätzlichen Zweifeln an der Hormontherapie etwas schreiben.

Die Urologen empfehlen aufgrund von Studien, deren Umstände wir hier nicht überprüfen können, den Einsatz von Hormontherapie auch über längere Zeiträume mit einer Unbekümmertheit, als handelte es sich hierbei um einen Hustensaft. Dass mag bei kurzzeitiger Dauer (1-3 Monate, bis 1 Jahr, bei Beschwerden) wegen palliativer Wirkung und begleitend zu kurativen Therapien hinnehmbar sein, bei längerem Einsatz sollte aber auch immer über Nebenwirkungen und Gefahren gesprochen werden. So schreibt Steven B. Strum zusammenfassend in seinem Primer Seite 151 :

"Since testosterone is a key substance affecting virtually every organ system in the male body, ADS can involve bone, blood, skin, hair, muscle, memory, and personality as well as sex drive and genetalia size".

Auch wenn im Einzelfall nicht alle Nebenwirkungen spürbar sind, werden diese doch im Körper wirksam, wobei der Knochenabbau und die irreversible chemische Kastration bei längerem Gebrauch die gefährlichsten Risiken sind.

Du bist bei Deinen Recherchen aber auch auf ein Phänomen gestoßen, dass mich schon seit längerer Zeit umtreibt, denn eine weitere Auswirkung dieser Therapie ist die Tatsache, dass die Hormontherapie während der Dauer ihrer Wirksamkeit zwar das Volumen des Tumors (die Quantität) reduziert, gleichzeitig aber die Qualität des Tumors zum Negativen hin verändert. Nach jedem Zyklus Hormontherapie verbleibt ein Rückstand an resistenten Tumorzellen, die schneller wachsen als der vorherige Verbund. So merkt auch jeder, der eine intermittierende Hormontherapie macht, dass die Therapiepausen von Mal zu Mal kürzer werden. Dass dieses Phänomen nicht hinreichend erforscht wird (durch Vorher - Nachher Biopsien (FNABs), kann nur wirtschaftliche Gründe haben, weil eine Bestätigung desselben zu signifikantem Umsatzrückgang der Hormonpräparaten führen würde.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lieber Herr Schostak



Eigentlich wollte ich nicht die nackten Prozentzahlen darlegen, aber ich muss es wohl leider tun.

Nach Roach Formel hat Uwe eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 65% für Lymphknotenbefall im Becken.
Hier die Roach-Formel für alle Interessierten:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7505775
Wahrscheinlichkeit für LK-Befall: (Gleason Score - 6) x 10 + 2/3 x PSA. Bei Uwe heisst das: (9-6) x 10 + 2/3 x 52 = 3 x 10 + 34.66 = 64.66
In den letzten Jahren haben einige Autoren gemeint, dass die Roach Formel eventuell übertreibt. Also gut, sagen wir es sind keine 65% sondern nur 50%.

Dann haben wir das Problem der Mikrometastasierung. Das Staging ist zwar negativ, aber wir wissen, dass viele Patienten mit aggressiven Tumoren und hohen PSA-Werten vor der OP zwar nach der OP mit PSA rasant abfallen, doch dann bald wieder steigen und zwar nicht unbedingt nur wegen eines Lokalrezidivs, sondern weil sich eine Mikrometastasierung bemerkbar macht. Leider werden viele dieser Patienten dann auch noch an der Prostataloge bestrahlt, weil man ja denen keine kurative Chance wegnehmen will, trotzdem steigen sie dann mit dem PSA weiter. Es gibt einige Mitglieder in diesem Forum, die dieses Problem nach der OP hatten.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit  ist 20%. Das sind die 20%, die trotz OP und direkter adjuvanter Radiotherapie in der EORTC-Studie mit dem PSA weiter angestiegen sind (siehe unten: grauen & gelben Kurven).
Hier der Link:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17878474

Erklärung der Kurven: Progressionsfreies Überleben nach 5 Jahren je nachdem, wie die Situation war. Blaue Kurve ist OP, R0, Abwarten bis Rezidiv, dann Bestrahlung. Gelbe Kurve ist OP, R0, direkte postoperative Bestrahlung. Rote Kurve ist OP, R1, Abwarten bis Rezidiv, dann Bestrahlung. Graue Kurve ist OP, R1, direkte postoperative Bestrahlung.
 Dann haben wir das Problem der Lokalrezidive. Diese machen etwa 10%-30%, je nachdem ob R0 oder R1 operiert wurde. Das sehen Sie auch in der oben zitierten Studie als blaue und rote Kurve. Wie komme ich auf die 10%-30% und nicht etwa 30-50%? Das ist einfach. Sie müssen die Mikrometastasen abziehen. Die Mikrometastasen finden Sie, indem sie von den 30-50% die 20% abziehen (graue & gelbe Kurven).

 Wollen wir zusammenrechnen?
Summe:
a) positive Lymphknoten: 50%, bedeutet postoperative Hormontherapie und/oder Strahlentherapie
b) Mikrometastasen: 20%: bedeutet postoperative Hormontherapie
c) Lokalrezidive: 10-30% (je nachdem ob R0 oder R1): bedeutet postoperative Strahlentherapie

Also im günstigsten Fall 80% und im ungünstigsten Fall 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Uwe eine weitere Therapie braucht. 
Achten Sie auf meine Worte, Herr Schostak. Ich habe "weitere Therapie" gesagt, nicht "Bestrahlung".

Ich denke 80-100% ist näher zu "meinen" "fast 100%" als zu "Ihren" "mehr als die Hälfte".
:-)


Übrigens, so ganz nebenbei:
Uwe hat ein high- bis very-hish-risk ProstataCa.
Nach aktuellen NCCN-Empfehlungen hat Uwe im NCCN-Algorithmus in den Therapieempfehlungen als ERSTE Wahl die kombinierte Radio-Hormontherapie (category 1 evidence) und als ZWEITE Wahl die OP (in der Regel gefolgt von adjuvanter Therapie) (category 2a evidence).
Ich zitiere NCCN:
"The preferred treatment is 3D-CRT/IMRT with daily IGRT in conjunction with long-term ADT (category 1).", preferred" heisst "bevorzugt"

----------


## skipper

Hallo Uwe,
die Überschrift lautet:" Therapieempfehlung" für Uwe   .( Leider wird daraus, wie so oft ein: " Ich habe Recht Diskurs")
Schaut man sich die Fakten an:
1. Es liegt ein GL 9 vor mit 80% des Stanzenmaterials
2. Das Staging ist bislang noch nicht ausreichend gesichert.
3. Das PSA ist mit über 50 sehr hoch

daraus ergibt sich eine High Risk Situation

An deiner Stelle würde ich :
1. die Prostata entfernen lassen , und zwar bei einem Top-Operateur (Grund: http://www.martini-klinik.de/aktualn...html.html.html   - danach liefert die Histologie genauere Erkenntnisse
2. bei vorliegen eines T3 nach einiger Zeit Bestrahlung ( Kontinenz sollte vorher erreicht sein )
3. die Bestrahlung würde ich mit einer mind.2 jährigen Hormontherapie kombinieren

Es liegt ein aggressiver Tumor vor - den ich mit einem aggressiven Therapieansatz kontern würde.

Begleiten würde ich das mit Sicherheit sehr belastende Vorgehen mit regelmäßigem Sport , gesunder Ernährung , Austausch mit Freunden ...........
Die Tatsache das deine Frau Ärztin ist und du Privatversichert erleichtert einiges und ermöglicht dir ein optimales Vorgehen.

Wichtig: Höre dir einige Meinungen zu deinem Fall an und finde Spezialisten
Wünsche dir Mut, Glück und Sachverstand damit du die für deinen Fall richtige Entscheidung triffst - die auch komplett anders als mein skizziertes Vorgehen aussehen kann ,denn es gibt nicht die für jeden richtige Therapie- im Sinne von Wenn-Dann. Es gibt Studien und Wahrscheinlichkeiten - letztendlich musst du hinter jeder Therapie stehen- es wollen und daran glauben.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Uwe,
> die Überschrift lautet:" Therapieempfehlung" für Uwe .( Leider wird daraus, wie so oft ein: " Ich habe Recht Diskurs").
> ...
> Gruß Skipper


Ich finde es hervorragend, dass sich zwei Profis wie Martin und Daniel sich hier im öffentlichen Diskurs austauschen über exakt das, was das Thema dieses Threads ist, nämlich eine Therapieempfehlung für Uwe. Sie machen das auf hohem Niveau, in gegenseitigem Respekt und beleuchten mit leicht kollegial-ironischem Unterton ihre jeweilige Position. Das ist souverän und prima, und davon können wir alle nur lernen.

Dass Du den Meinungsaustausch der Profis als Rechthaber-Spiel abkanzelst, um dann als Laie eine dezidierte Therapieempfehlung in Richtung OP abzugeben, finde ich - sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt - ziemlich mutig. Da würde ich Uwe schon eher empfehlen, Martins Angebot aufzugreifen und zusammen mit seiner Profi-Frau einen Ausflug nach Magdeburg zu machen, um sich dort von den Profis interdisziplinär beraten zu lassen. Ist ja nicht sooo weit von Hamburg...

Schorschel

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Schorschel,
gebe Dir voll und ganz recht in dieser Angelegenheit! Wir dürfen wirklich froh sein über das Engagement dieser beiden Ärzte und ich kann keinerlei Rechthaberei darin erkennen.
Informationen, welche auch von Betroffenen verstanden werden sind von solchen absoluten Fachleuten sehr wertvoll und ich hoffe sehr, dass Daniel und Martin weiterhin im Forum tätig sind.
Schließlich agieren sie doch oftmals in ihrer Freizeit, welche vielleicht nicht allzu üppig bemessen ist. Allen Mitlesern ein schönes Wochenende, Carlos (aus dem momentan verregneten München)

----------


## uwes2403

Guten Morgen,

auch ich begrüße den Austausch der Profis, wenn ich auch zugegebenermaßen nicht immer folgen kann.

Für mich stellt sich bisher rein subjektiv die OP als beste Möglichkeit dar, allein schon mit dem psychologischen Hintergrund, dass der Hauptherd weg ist.
Was Metastasen anbelangt, die bisher nicht darstellbar waren, muß man wohl abwarten.

Die Risiken wie Impotenz und/oder Inkontinenz muß ich in Kauf nehmen...zumal ja auch Strahlen- und Hormontherapie nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen sind.
Sollte - und die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht ja offenbar dafür - zusätzlich Strahlen- / Hormontherapie erforderlich sein, verspreche ich mir, dass diese niedriger dosiert werden kann - oder liege ich da ganz falsch ?

Beschäftigen tut mich allerdings auch die Frage nach der Lebenserwartung...auch wenn die natürlich ohne Fakten niemand vorhersagen kann...aber soweit ich es jetzt verstanden habe, besteht ja durchaus noch Chance auf Heilung....

Jetzt gehe ich erstmal zum letzten Volleyballspiel des Jahres und werde mein Unbehagen am Ball auslassen....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## M Schostak

> Lieber Herr Schostak
> 
> Nach Roach Formel hat Uwe eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 65% für Lymphknotenbefall im Becken.
> Hier die Roach-Formel für alle Interessierten:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7505775
> Wahrscheinlichkeit für LK-Befall: (Gleason Score - 6) x 10 + 2/3 x PSA. Bei Uwe heisst das: (9-6) x 10 + 2/3 x 52 = 3 x 10 + 34.66 = 64.66
> In den letzten Jahren haben einige Autoren gemeint, dass die Roach Formel eventuell übertreibt. Also gut, sagen wir es sind keine 65% sondern nur 50%.


Hallo Herr Schmidt,
vielen Dank. Die Formel kannte ich bisher nicht - war wohl vor meiner Zeit (wurde im Januar 1994 publiziert).

Inzwischen hat sich ja einiges geändert: Wir entnehmen wesentlich mehr LK und größere Felder.

Mehr Lymphknoten entfernt  heißt natürlich auch mehr positive LK entfernt.
Messing, Bader, Studer, Heideneich etc. zeigen aber, dass dabei auch Patienten sind, die durch die LAE positiver LK allein geheilt sein können.

Insofern wäre es megaspannend, wie  und ob die Roach-Formel heute anwendbar ist und was das heute, 18 Jahre später,  für die Prognose bedeutet.
In der von mir generierten multizentrischen Datenbank www.prostata-ca.net sind aktuell 16.000 Patienten, davon ca 9.000 RPX
Ich nehme das sofort auf und werde die Formel mit dieser Datenbank an den etwa 4000 für diese Frage auswertbaren aktuellen RPX-Patienten (mit LAE) validieren. Ich denke, in 2013 wird es dazu sofort eine Publikation von uns geben - nochmal herzlichen Dank!




> Wollen wir zusammenrechnen?
> Summe:
> a) positive Lymphknoten: 50%, bedeutet postoperative Hormontherapie und/oder Strahlentherapie
> b) Mikrometastasen: 20%: bedeutet postoperative Hormontherapie
> c) Lokalrezidive: 10-30% (je nachdem ob R0 oder R1): bedeutet postoperative Strahlentherapie
> 
> Also im günstigsten Fall 80% und im ungünstigsten Fall 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Uwe eine weitere Therapie braucht. 
> Achten Sie auf meine Worte, Herr Schostak. Ich habe "weitere Therapie" gesagt, nicht "Bestrahlung".
> 
> ...




Ich meinte natürlich v.a. die adjuvante Bestrahlung wegen der lokalen Nebenwirkungen auf Kontinenz und Potenzerholung (zumindest die Kontinenz wird durch Hormone nicht beeinflusst).
Wie geschrieben, liegen wir da unter 30%  und Briganti/Wiegel meinen, man kann auch später bestrahlen.

Solche Rechnungen kann man ja immer so und so führen - ich halte mal dagegen:

Positive Lymphknoten und PSA-Nullbereich - ich würde dann erstmal ohne Therapie warten (Siehe Bader, Heidenreich, Messing usw.) "Is there a Chance of Cure?" Pessimistisch gedacht (und Bader folgend) trifft es 80% mit mehr als einem positiven LK, d.h. für unser Gesamtkollektiv 35-40%.

Mikrometastasen und PSA-Nullbereich? Da gilt das Gleiche wie für positive LK - zunächst abwarten Vielleicht sind es später 20%, die keine Therapie brauchen.

Zusammengerechnet kommen wir auf:

30% Bestrahlungskandidaten - davon 2/3 gleich, der Rest später
ca. 45% Hormonmanipulation - davon 2/3 gleich, der Rest später

Dass heisst für mich: 
50% brauchen gleich eine adjuvante Behandlung (RTX oder Hormonmanipulation)
Weitere 25% später

Also 50-75%....;-)

Und über adjuvante oder Salvage-Bestrahlung der LAW sollten wir vielleicht nicht wieder eine Riesendiskussion aufmachen (wie im letzten Advent) - die Evidenz ist nicht sehr groß.

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## skipper

Lieber Schorschel und Carlos,
die zwei Fachleute waren auch gar nicht gemeint ! Deren Teilnahme finde ich äußerst bereichernd und informativ. 
Mein Beitrag war in keinster Weise eine Empfehlung-bitte den Beitrag zu Ende lesen.
Mal eine Frage: bei einem Prostatavolumen von 23 ccm einem PSA von über 50 , besteht da überhaupt die Chance das das Geschehen  nur in der Prostata abläuft?
Mir ist bekannt das je höher der GL , desto weniger PSA wird produziert, da sich die Zellen sehr weit weg von einer normalen P-Zelle differenziert haben. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Uwe,
> die Überschrift lautet:" Therapieempfehlung" für Uwe   .( Leider wird daraus, wie so oft ein: " Ich habe Recht Diskurs")


Mein lieber Kollege, Prof. Miller hatte dazu immer einen guten Spruch parat: "Schnell, einfach.....und falsch.."

Klar und wie ich finde gut, dass Schmidt und ich diese Plattform nutzen können, um uns kollegial auszutauschen.
Wer so weit lesen will, soll es tun, wer nicht, soll sich eben an die einfacheren "Kochrezepte" halten.

Herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## Stempel

Hallo Uwe, lies einfach auch mal diesen thread.


> Die Risiken wie Impotenz und/oder Inkontinenz muß ich in Kauf nehmen...zumal ja auch Strahlen- und Hormontherapie nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen sind.
> Sollte - und die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht ja offenbar dafür - zusätzlich Strahlen- / Hormontherapie erforderlich sein, verspreche ich mir, dass diese niedriger dosiert werden kann - oder liege ich da ganz falsch ?
> 
> Beschäftigen tut mich allerdings auch die Frage nach der Lebenserwartung...auch wenn die natürlich ohne Fakten niemand vorhersagen kann...aber soweit ich es jetzt verstanden habe, besteht ja durchaus noch Chance auf Heilung....


Mir haben die Ärzte vor der OP gesagt, Impotenz und Inkontinenzrisiko gibt es genau so bei Bestrahlung alleine. Das ist auch sofort einsichtig. Ein Bestrahlungsfeld kann gar nich so präzise auf die Prostata eingestellt werden, dass die direkt herumgehenden Nerven für die Steuerung der Erektion fast unbeschädigt bleiben. Dagegen spricht schon die mangelnde Präzision des immer gleichen Hinlegens sowie danach der Lage der Prostata im Körper. Der Fehler alleine hierdurch dürfte im cm Bereich liegen. 

Weiterhin scheint mir leichter, ein operativ ausgeräumtes Gebiet zu bestrahlen als umgekehrt in einem bestrahlten Gebiet durch OP Krebsherde zu beseitigen. Ich vergleiche dazu gerne plump: Den abgebrannten Wald mit der Axt nachzubearbeiten macht wenig Sinn - umgekehrt allerdings. Möglicherweise ist dies aber auch medizinischer Bullshit. 

Weiterhin habe ich nicht verstanden, wie Nebenwirkungen verglichen werden. Bei OP spürt man unmittelbar die Narben und schläuche, die danach diverse Dinge in Dich hinein und aus Dir herausholen. Außerdem wirst Du ständig gepiekt, um Blut zu holen oder Clexane (Gerinnungshemmer) in Dich hineinzupumpen. Das unmittelbare Risiko einer Thrombose mit Embolie ist wohl auch groß. Die anschließende Wundheilung dauert, wird aber bei Dir kein Problem sein. Sonst würdest Du zu OP gar nicht erst vorgeschlagen. 

Die Strahlentherapie hat diese Probleme nicht. Unmittelbar kannst Du einen Sonnenbrand an son ziemlich unzugänglicher Stelle bekommen. Ich hatte ganz leichte Probleme beim Stuhlgang, die Darmflora ist vermutlich durch friendly fire gründlich vernichtet worden. Das legt sich wieder. Ein wichtiger Grund für fehlende unmittelbar wahrnehmbare Nebenwirkungen liegt aber sicher im fehlenden Sinnesorgan für Radioaktivität. Damit ist die Strahlentherapie nicht mehr vergleichbar mit der OP diesbezüglich. 

Mittelfristig können Probleme auftreten, die dann nur noch schwierig der Strahlentherapie vor 20 Jahren zuszordnen sind. Die älteren unter uns sind dann schon anders gestorben, was die Gesamtwahrscheinlich dieser Nebenwirkungen mächtig drückt - uns aber egal sein kann. 

Tschulljung, das war jetzt wieder Polemik, aber so denken halt die Patienten. 

Nun hoffe ich, Dein Volleyballspiel ist gut ausgegangen. Nach OP hast Du damit erst mal 6 Monate Pause. Auch so 'ne Nebenwirkung. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## M Schostak

> H
> Inzwischen hat sich ja einiges geändert: Wir entnehmen wesentlich mehr LK und größere Felder.


Und - vielleicht am wichtigsten- die Gleason-Klassifikation hat seit der Konsensus-Konferenz ein Upgrading erfahren.
Viele Gleason 7 wäre früher 6 gewesen

----------


## skipper

Bin nur ein Mitbetroffener im selben Alter wie Uwe , der genau wie die meisten versucht Uwe in seiner Entscheidungsfindung zu unterstützen.
Noch einmal:ich begrüße die Teilnahme von Fachleuten sehr , auch deren Diskussion.
Es wäre hilfreich falsche Aussagen zu korrigieren, anstatt Prof.Miller zu bemühen. Daraus ergibt sich ein Benefit für alle.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Schorschel und Carlos. 

Euren Enthusiasmus für den Austausch der Profis in Ehren, aber im Ergebnis könnten "Nicht-Profis" mit ihrer Meinung sich ins Abseits gestellt sehen und wie Tom mit dem Gefühl der Entfremdung das Forum verlassen wollen. Das wäre schade, denn alternative Therapieansätze werden hier doch nur von den Nicht-Profis eingebracht. 

Den Gedankenaustausch der Herren Daniel Schmidt und Martin Schostak habe ich auch aufmerksam gelesen, empfinde diesen aber mehr als ein Steitgespräch unter Wissenschaftlern, sicherlich auf hohem gedanklichen Niveau, mit gründlichem Hintergrundwissen und in der Sprache von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt. Uwe findet darin wohl auch die grundsätzliche Bestätigung für sein Vorhaben. Ich finde aber, dass die Risiken, auf die er sich mit diesem Therapieweg einlässt, von den "Profis" unterbelichtet werden. Nur recht zaghaft spricht Daniel Schmidt in einem seiner Beiträge oben von "mehr Nebenwirkungen sicherlich".

Möglicherweise gibt es für Uwe rein statistisch eine Chance auf Heilung. Höchst wahrscheinlicher ist aber der Fall, dass die Therapien nicht zur erhofften "Heilung" führen und er hernach mit langzeitiger Hormontherapie und Chemotherapie immer noch gegen persistierende PSA-Werte ankämpfen muss. In welchem Zustand wird Uwe dann sein, psychisch und körperlich? Für psychisch fehlt mir das Vokabular, körperlich muss er rechnen gewiss mit Impotenz, möglicher Inkontinenz, Anfälligkeit gegen Krankheiten infolge Schädigung des Immunsystems, Knochenabbau, Muskelschwäche, Antriebsarmut und Nervenschäden. Das kann zum Verlust der Arbeitsfähigkeit führen und zu Problemen in der Partnerschaft und im Umgang mit Freunden und Bekannten. 

Abgesehen von der Ungewissheit des Zutreffens statistischer Zahlen auf den Einzelfall empfinde ich auch als problematisch die Fokussierung der Therapie auf die Überlebenszeit. Gerade bei Prostatakrebs mit seinem Potential an Schmerzen im Spätstadium kann eine kürzere Überlebenszeit infolge möglichst langem Erhalt der Lebensqualität eine wünschenswertere Alternative sein.

Reinardo

----------


## skipper

Hallo Reinardo,
ich kenne deine Vorbehalte gegenüber der OP und respektiere sie , da die Risiken vorhanden sind.
Für Uwe hilfreich könnte die Aussagen in der von mir weiter oben erwähnten Martini-Literatur sein:"Es bleibt zu betonen, dass weiterhin prospektiv randomisierte Studien fehlen. Die aus dem renommierten Memorial Sloan-Kettering vorgelegte Arbeit ist aber ein Beleg dafür, dass es sehr wohl sinnvoll ist, gerade aggressive Tumoren auch operativ zu behandeln."

der link :http://www.martini-klinik.de/aktualno/prostatakarzinom-literatur/2010/dezember-2010/?L=3.html.html.html

falls Uwe die Nomogramme von MS-K noch nicht kennt:  http://nomograms.mskcc.org/Prostate/index.aspx

Gruß Skipper

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Mitleser,

beim Lesen der interdisziplinären Diskussion ist man geneigt zu fragen: warum wird diese qualifizierte Erörterung eines häufig vorkommenden Problems so selten unseren Patienten angeboten ?

Jedenfalls wird beim Bayerischen Internistenkongress im Oktober 2013 unser Thema schwerpunktmäßig behandelt werden. Die Grundzüge hab ich kürzlich mit unserem Kongresspräsidenten und Fortbildungsleiter Prof. Dr. Johannes Mann festgelegt.

Danke allen Laien und Fachleuten, besonders aber auch den Spezialisten aus der "menschelnden" Fakultät - die Beiträge z.B. von tom aus lu sind auch für Angehörige immer wieder eine Bereicherung, da sie Infos aus dem "Innenleben" des Kliniklebens bringen - die, das wurde auch hier schon betont, in ihrer Freizeit für Gotteslohn mitlesen und kommentieren.

Das Ziel muß sein: weg von den Automatismen in der Behandlung, hin zur spezifischen Diagnostik, um die richtige Therapie maßgeschneidert zu finden.

Einen geruhsamen 3. Advent wünscht

Winfried

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lieber Herr Schostak

Vielen Dank für die Nachricht.

In der Tat, ist und bleibt es unklar, wie man bei positiven Becken-LK umgehen soll. Manche machen nix, wenn der PSA-Wert tief ist, manche machen nur Hormontherapie, manche machen Hormontherapie und bestrahlen dazu. NCCN gibt alle 3 Möglichkeiten frei, wobei Letztere Evidenzklasse 2b hat.

Ich denke, dass es durchaus Patienten gibt, die trotz positiver LK im Becken nach einer OP lange Zeit ohne jegliche Behandlung mit einem PSA=0 rumlaufen können. Allerdings haben wir hier ein GS9-Tumor.

Mal schauen, wofür sich Uwe letztendlich entscheidet...

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

Volleyballspiel ging verloren, bleibt also beim 2. Tabellenplatz.

Ich werde mich wohl für die OP entscheiden - werde jetzt kurzfristig das Gespräch in der Martiniklinik führen, die ja neben der OP noch weitere Therapien anbieten und deren Einschätzung anhören. Sollten sich bei der OP die LK als befallen erweisen, würde man ja ggf. die OP auch abbrechen...

Schönen 3. Advent

Uwe

----------


## kopro

Hallo Tom,
schade, daß Du diesem Forum fern bleiben willst. Deine Beiträge habe ich gerne gelesen zumal sie stets von Fachkenntnis und Sachlichkeit zeugten.
Du kannst es Dir ja noch einmal überlegen.

Konrad

----------


## dillinger

Hallo Tom aus Lu,

WEr wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen :Blinzeln: )

Deine Beiträge sind höchst willkommen und andrerseits bleibst du am Ball..

Frohes Fest!


gruss, dillinger

----------


## M Schostak

> Sollten sich bei der OP die LK als befallen erweisen, würde man ja ggf. die OP auch abbrechen...


Hallo Uwe,
das Vorgehen hat sich vor einigen Jahren geändert. 
Wir wissen aus verschiedenen Studien (Details erspare ich Dir), dass selbst bei tumorbefallenen Lymphknoten eine Therapie des Primärtumors (z.B. Radikale Prostatekomie) einen wesentlichen Überlebensvorteil bringt.
Es wird deshalb heutzutage nicht mehr abgebrochen, sondern die Prostata in jedem Fall entfernt und konsequenterweise gibt es auch keine Schnellschnitte von Lymphknoten mehr.

Den Schritt mit der Beratung finde ich sehr gut. 



> Mal schauen, wofür sich Uwe letztendlich entscheidet...



Martini ist allerdings bekanntermaßen rel. eingleisig und das Beratungsergebnis ist im Voraus klar. 
Falls Du danach noch eine Drittmeinung brauchst, kannst Du gerne nach Magdeburg kommen.

Herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## skipper

Hallo Herr Schostak,
wenn eine Therapie des Primärtumors durch z.B. Radikale Prostatektomie einen wesentlichen Überlebensvorteil (high Risk Tumore) bringt und Martini eingleisig berät und das Ergebnis im voraus klar ist,
würden sie denn in eine andere Richtung beraten und wenn ja mit welchen Argumenten ?
Herzlichen Dank für ihre Antwort, die Uwe bei seiner Gesprächsvorbereitung mit Sicherheit nutzen wird.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Skipper,

Dein Engagement in allen Ehren. Nun ist es schon so weit, dass Du  für mich wertschätzende Schreiber wie Tom vertreibst. Schade. Dass Du Martini-geimpft bist, merkt schon lange jedes Kind. Nur weil bei Dir alles nach Plan gelaufen ist und Dein weiterer Weg gut prognostiziert ist, solltest Du Dir mal Gedanken über Dein eigenes Auftreten in diesem Forum machen. Gelinde gesagt, es ist zum Kotzen. Anscheinend weißt Du alles besser, ein richtiger Klugscheißer. Hast Du eigentlich  auch Medizin studiert? Noch eine Frage. Kriegst Du für jeden vermittelten Patienten Prämie von der Martini-Klinik?
Ich verabschiede mich von diesem Forum ebenso wie Tom. Solche Besserwisser wie Skipper machen es einem leicht und lassen einem keine andere Wahl.

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Herr Schostak,
> wenn eine Therapie des Primärtumors durch z.B. Radikale Prostatektomie einen wesentlichen Überlebensvorteil (high Risk Tumore) bringt und Martini eingleisig berät und das Ergebnis im voraus klar ist,
> würden sie denn in eine andere Richtung beraten und wenn ja mit welchen Argumenten ?


Um es klar zu sagen: Ich bin Chirurg, insofern fällt meine persönliche Einschätzung ebenso aus wie die der Operateure aus Hamburg. Ich sehe bei diesem Hochrisiko-Fall die Radikale Prostatektomie mit erweiterter Lymphadenektomie als Erste Wahl an. Die Argumente dafür habe ich weiter oben formuliert.

ABER 

es gibt andere Ansichten:



> Nach aktuellen NCCN-Empfehlungen hat Uwe im NCCN-Algorithmus in den Therapieempfehlungen als ERSTE Wahl die kombinierte Radio-Hormontherapie (category 1 evidence) und als ZWEITE Wahl die OP (in der Regel gefolgt von adjuvanter Therapie) (category 2a evidence).Ich zitiere NCCN:"The preferred treatment is 3D-CRT/IMRT with daily IGRT in conjunction with long-term ADT (category 1).", preferred" heisst "bevorzugt"


Um dieses Dilemma für den einzelnen Betroffenen zu lösen habe ich zusammen mit den Strahlentherapeuten (Wiegel) im Mai 2001 die bundesweit erste interdisziplinäre Protatakrebssprechstunde in Berlin gegründet.
Das Entscheidende ist eine vollständige und offene Beratung gemeinsam durch den Chirurgen und den Strahlentherapeuten!

Als ich 2003 die ersten Ergebnisse auf den urologischen Kongressen präsentierte, wurde ich aus der eigenen Fachrichtung erheblich angegriffen - v.a. aus Hamburg.
Ich habe das dann trotzdem publiziert: Schostak M, Wiegel T, et al.:  decision-making-results from an interdisciplinary consulting service for prostate cancer. World J Urol. 2004 Dec;22(6):441-8. 

Mittlerweile, fast 12 Jahre später, ist eine solche Sprechstunde Grundprinzip der interdisziplinären Prostatakrebszentren.
Ich habe auf diese Weise in Berlin und Magdeburg über 2.500 Patienten beraten. Wir publizieren gerade weitere Ergebnisse, die zeigen, was sich im Laufe der vielen Jahre auf Seiten der Patienten und was bei den Ärzte geändert hat (z.B. ist Active Surveillance dazu gekommen). Die Arbeit müsste im Frühjahr 2013 erscheinen.

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

Ach Und



> Dass Du Martini-geimpft bist, merkt schon lange jedes Kind. Ich verabschiede mich von diesem Forum ebenso wie Tom.


Gerhard hat aus meiner Sicht etwas Recht. Viele hier im Forum argumentieren im wesentlichen auf der Basis ihrer eigenen Kasuistik.  Evidenz und Statistik ist hier nicht immer sehr beliebt.
Schade, dass die beiden aussteigen und Schade, dass mal wieder so ein Ton dabei gewählt wurde. Man sollte sicher nicht so empfindlich sein, aber Beleidigungen gehen zu weit

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich verabschiede mich von diesem Forum ebenso wie Tom...


Das solltet Ihr nicht tun, *denn auf Dauer verbleiben sonst nämlich die falschen Leute im Forum* - also bleibt bitte und klinkt Euch _nicht_ aus!!!

Es gibt hier in der Tat ein paar selbsternannte Inhaber der Wahrheit, die man einfach ins Leere laufen lassen muss. Ihren Thesen, die sie oft exklusiv haben, muss man widersprechen - geduldig und immer wieder, egal wie arrogant und impertinent sie zuweilen vorgetragen werden. 

Ich habe einige Forumsjahre gebraucht, um das zu begreifen. Heute kann ich das so langsam und werde mich bei den mich interessierenden Themen entsprechend verhalten (z.B. AS als echte Option; gegen hektische, angstinduzierte Übertherapie; gegen OP-Gläubigkeit ("Lass Dich operieren, dann bist Du das Ding los und alles wird gut"); für die Ermutigung, ein selbstbestimmter Patient zu werden; für intensive Diagnostik _vor_ einer Therapieentscheidung; gegen Manipulation von neu Betroffenen nach dem Motto "Ich habe das gemacht, und das war Klasse" usw.usw.).

Zu vielen medizinischen Themen kann ich überhaupt nichts sagen, weil ich nur einen Bruchteil von dem weiß, was Mitstreiter wie LowRoad, Ludwig, gunterman oder Rudolf wissen, aber für die oben genannten Aspekten reichen mein Wissen und meine Erfahrungen aus. (Die Profis wie Martin, Daniel und fs laufen diesbezüglich natürlich sowieso außer Konkurrenz.) 

Also bleibt bitte dabei und helft bei Themen, die Euch wichtig sind! Gerade Neubetroffene werden es Euch danken!!

Schorschel

----------


## dillinger

Als notorischer Mitleser kann ich SCHORSCHEL nur beipflichten:

Das Forum lebt von der Vielfalt der Meinungen, und die gibt es hier ZUHAUF!!!

Also in diesem Sinne, nicht fortlaufen :Blinzeln: 


gruss, dillinger

----------


## skipper

Hallo M.Schostak,
vielen Dank für ihre schnelle und informative Antwort, sowie Respekt  für ihre Pionierleistung im Bereich der interdisziplinären Sprechstunde, die den Patienten viel mehr Informationen und Optionen eröffnet und damit die oft anzutreffende Kette Diagnose - Op durchbricht.
Natürlich argumentieren wir Laien oft aufgrund eigener Kasuistik. Gerade deshalb ist es so bereichernd wenn Evidenz und Statistik von Fachleuten und langjährigen Betroffenen eingebracht werden.

zu Tom:
Meine Kritik bezog sich einzig auf die Feststellung von dir, eine Biopsie in Uwe´s Fall sei zu früh und erst ein Test auf Prostatitis angebracht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Solltest du dich durch meine vielleicht ungeschickte Formulierung angegriffen sehen, so tut es mir leid. Entschuldigung!

zu Gerhard29:
Nein, ich erhalte keine Provision.
Ja, ich halte die Martini K. für eine ausgezeichnete Adresse, wie übrigens sehr viele.
Nein , ich habe nicht Medizin studiert, sondern versuche ein selbstbestimmter Patient zu sein/werden.
Bitte schau dir den link in Beitrag #23 noch einmal an ( keine Empfehlung für Martini, sondern eine Literaturstelle) und lies den letzten Absatz  (#23) dieses Beitrags. 
" Höre dir einige Meinungen zu deinem Fall an und finde Spezialisten
Wünsche dir Mut, Glück und Sachverstand damit du die für deinen Fall richtige Entscheidung triffst - die auch komplett anders als mein skizziertes Vorgehen aussehen kann ,denn es gibt nicht die für jeden richtige Therapie- im Sinne von Wenn-Dann. Es gibt Studien und Wahrscheinlichkeiten - letztendlich musst du hinter jeder Therapie stehen- es wollen und daran glauben.  ( Klugscheißer, Besserwisser ??????? )

Schade das du mich persönlich beleidigst.

Einen besinnlichen , friedlichen 3 Advent an alle
Gruß Skipper

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Forumsteilnehmer,

Uwes Schicksal hat mich in der Tat sehr berührt. Die Momentaufnahme seines ersten Postings und meine lapidare,vielleicht unüberlegte Antwort hat mir gezeigt wo auch die Grenzen dieses Forums sein können und wie schnell auch Aussagen getroffen werden, gerade zu Diagnostiken und Therapien, wo der Schreibende sich nicht der Konsequenzen für den Betroffenen bewußt wird.

Wie Komplex das Ganze Thema dann sein kann hat auch der anschließende Disput zwischen den Experten gezeigt. Neben allen Statistiken und Evidenz hat mir dann doch irgendwo auch die Betrachtung des Menschen gefehlt. Individuen lassen sich nicht von diesen Zahlen beeindrucken und reagieren auch manchmal völlig unerwartet auf Therapien. Maßgeblich ist dabei auch die Psyche, ist der Geist nicht stabil und gefestigt wird es auch schwer den Körper zu heilen.

Nachdem Ralf meine Kündigung so nicht akzeptieren wollte und auch andere Forumsteilnehmer, vornweg Harald, sich für meinen verbleib einsetzten, werde ich auch weiterhin hier schreiben. Allerdings nicht mehr in direkten Antworten zu diagnostischen Mitteln oder Therapien sondern vielmehr auf das Menschliche eingehen. Ich denke als nur Angehöriger kann ich hier auch meine größte Erfahrung einbringen.

Für dieses Forum würde ich mir manchmal aber mehr Etikette wünschen. Persönliche Angriffe nützen wenig, gerade wenn man in diesem Forum eigentlich gemeinsame Ziele verfolgt, quasi im gleichen Boot sitzt. Gerade für Forum-Neuankömmlinge ist es sicherlich schwer, den ab und an rauen Ton oder das "Tohuwabohu" der Meinungen zu verstehen. Das Forum macht Sinn mit sachlicher Argumentation seines Standpunktes und einem "roten Faden" innerhalb der Diskussionen. Nur so kann ein verwendbarer, hilfreicher Extrakt entstehen, der wesentlich zur eigenen Meinungsbildung beitragen kann.

Ich mache jetzt hier eine Schreibpause in Form eines Familienurlaubes.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Start ins Jahr 2013 und vor allem eine hoffentlich stabile Gesundheit! 

Tom

@ Skipper - Schwamm drüber, ich nehme deine Entschuldigung an, wir sind doch Pfälzer!

----------


## skipper

Hallo Uwe,
habe deine Ausgangsdaten einmal in die Nomogramme vom Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center eingegeben:
daraus ergeben sich:


*r Results*

Learn more about your results below.



Extent of Disease Probability

Indolent Cancer
N/A

Organ Confined Disease
5%

Extracapsular Extension
93%

Seminal Vesicle Invasion
76%

Lymph Node Involvement
N/A

Primary Treatment Outcome

Progression Free Probability after Radical Prostatectomy
5 Year
16%

10 Year
6%

Probability of Cancer-Specific Survival
10 Year
91%

15 Year
79%



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit nur mit einer OP auszukommen ist leider sehr klein und du solltest dich auf weitere Therapieschritte einstellen. Wenn man dein Prostatavolumen von 23 ml mit dem Faktor 0,067 multipliziert ergibt das den Wert 1,541 ( was einem normalen PSA für deine Prostatagröße entspricht) ,
somit bist du mit über 50 über Normalwert. 
Besprich doch mit deinen Ärzten ob ein PET-CT und ein MRT zum Staging sinnvoll sind. Je besser du über das Ausmaß der Erkrankung informiert bist , desto besser kannst du den Therapieplan mitbestimmen.
Ein Zweitgutachten eines Pathologen würde ich erst nach OP (falls du dich dafür entscheidest ) anfertigen lassen , da es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich keine therapierelevanten Zusatzinfos bringt.
Wir alle im Forum drücken dir fest die Daumen das du zu den 5% gehörst.

Bezüglich deiner Ausgangsfrage nach Inkontinenz: Diese kann in allen Ausprägungen auftreten , jedoch bei Jüngeren in geringerem Ausmaß als bei Älteren und erfahrene Operateure erzielen bessere Ergebnisse als Gelegenheitsoperateure.(Erfahrungskurve/Lernkurve). Im Idealfall bist du direkt nach ziehen des Katheters trocken, falls nicht bestehen sehr sehr große Chancen dies durch intensives Muskeltraining in einigen Wochen zu erreichen.

@ Tom: schönen Familienurlaub und Chapeau für dein Statement

Gruß Skipper





*Make an Appointment*Call us to schedule an appointment or contact us online*Contact Us*

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe mich in diesem Forum schon einmal zu Wort gemeldet, indem ich eine Biopsie unter Narkose angeraten habe. Darüber ist ein Streit zwischen vielen Teilnehmern entbrannt, den ich nicht wollte. Ich habe mich aber dann auch nicht weiter dazu geäußert. Aber einen Rat für Dich habe ich noch, der sich nicht auf das Wesentliche bezieht, aber Dir die Sache erleitern könnte, solltest Du Dich für die OP entscheiden. Fange ca. 3 Wochen vor der OP mit der Beckenbodengymnastik an. Dann hast Du ganz sicher bessere Chancen auf Kontinenz.

Gruß Werner und viel Glück!

----------


## RalfDm

> Anscheinend weißt Du alles besser, ein richtiger Klugscheißer.


Normalerweise hätte die Forumsadministration für diese Wortwahl eine dunkelgelbe Karte zugestellt. Da gerhard29 sich aber gleichzeitig aus dem Forum verabschiedet, erübrigt sich dies.

Für alle Anderen: Ein gelegentlicher Blick auf die Forumsregeln, deren Beachtung jeder Benutzer bei der Registrierung zugesagt hat, ist manchmal nicht verkehrt. Man kann sich auch diplomatischer ausdrücken als gerhard29 es getan hat, aber in der Sache trotzdem deutlich sein.

Ralf

----------


## Stempel

Uwe, geh Dich woanders beraten. Dieser Schwachsinn: 


> Hallo Uwe,
> habe deine Ausgangsdaten einmal in die Nomogramme vom Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center eingegeben:
> daraus ergeben sich:


schreibt über sich selbst (Satz 2):

"Users of the prediction tools should not rely on information provided by  the prediction tools for their own health problems. Questions should be  addressed to your own physician or other healthcare provider."

Soll ich das für unseren Bootsführer etwa noch übersetzen?

Gruß, Wolfgang, nach den blöden Nomogrammen schon seit Monaten tot

----------


## M Schostak

> Besprich doch mit deinen Ärzten ob ein PET-CT und ein MRT zum Staging sinnvoll sind.


PET/CT ist an dieser Stelle völlig völlig unsinnig und definitiv nicht indiziert.
MRT eigentlich nur, wenn man (warum auch immer) Argumente sucht, von der kurativen Zielsetzung abzuweichen. Wieder das Spezifitäts-Problem, es kann durch eine solche Untersuchung keine guten Nachrichten geben.

Konkret:
Für die OP braucht man nur ein Knochenszintigramm und den Tastbefund, denn Fernmetastasen und ein lokal nicht operabler Befund (T4-Tumor; z.B. mit Schließmuskelinfiltration) könnte das Verfahren ernsthaft behindern.
Für die Strahlentherapie wird noch ein Planungs-CT gemacht

Und


> Questions should be addressed to your own physician or other healthcare provider."


 


> Uwe, geh Dich woanders beraten.



Da hat er recht; Alles wesentliche haben wir diskutiert -  Jetzt sollte eine Interdisziplinäre Experten-Sprechstunde helfen, ggf. nach dieser Zweit- noch eine Drittmeinung.

Herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Skipper,

für den Kl... und den Be... bitte ich  in aller Form um Entschuldigug. Hätte so nicht nicht passieren dürfen. Die dunkelgelbe Karte von Rolf ist sicherlich mehr als berechtigt.

Schöne Feiertage

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> MRT eigentlich nur, wenn man (warum auch immer) Argumente sucht, von der kurativen Zielsetzung abzuweichen. Wieder das Spezifitäts-Problem, es kann durch eine solche Untersuchung keine guten Nachrichten geben.


In der Tat entspricht diese Aussage den Empfehlungen der Leitlinien. 
Allerdings denke ich schon, dass man mit einem MRT in einigen Fällen das kurative Therapiekonzept besser festlegen kann. Wenn man beispielsweise eine breite Kapselüberschreitung sieht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass man an dieser Seite nur schwer nerverhaltend und bedingt R0 operieren kann. Solche Informationen können für die Therapieentscheidung schon wichtig sein.
Bei einer komplexen Bestrahlungsplanung kann die MRT Informationen zur lokalen Anatomie liefern, die der CT entgehen. Damit lässt sich z.B. der Bublus besser schonen, was die Erektionsfähigkeit nach Bestrahlung mitbestimmt.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> "Users of the prediction tools should not rely on information provided by  the prediction tools for their own health problems. Questions should be  addressed to your own physician or other healthcare provider."
> 
> Soll ich das für unseren Bootsführer etwa noch übersetzen?
> 
> Gruß, Wolfgang, nach den blöden Nomogrammen schon seit Monaten tot


Pauschalisieren Sie bitte nicht alles.
Das ist ein Nomogramm und die amerikanischen Betreiber der Seite müssen sich auch irgendwie absichern, bevor es Klagen gibt.

Nomogramme können zur Therapieentscheidung helfen und liefern Informationen zum durchschnittlichen Patienten. Ausreisser gibt's immer, in beiden Richtungen wohlgemerkt.

Das Nomogramm deckt sich mit meiner Einschätzung. Ein T3a/b in etwa 80% der Fälle und eine Progressionsfreiheit nach 5 Jahren nur mit einer Prostatektomie von etwa 16%. D.h. in mehr als 80% der Fälle wird eine Nachbehandlung nötig sein.
Diese Infos sind wichtig, für einen Patienten der sich zu einer OP oder nicht entscheiden soll.

----------


## uwes2403

Guten Morgen,

endgültige Entscheidung ist erstmal vertagt.

Heutiges Urogramm ergabe keine Auffälligkeiten, die Blasenspiegelung zeigt allerdings nahe des Abflusses in den Harnleiter eine kleine auffällige Stelle (gerötet), hier soll nun zunächst abgeklärt werden, um was es sich handelt (Gewebeentnahme angeraten).
Harngänge ansonsten o.B., Prostata frei beweglich.... 

Dies werde ich vor Weihnachten allerding snicht mehr in Angriff nehmen...

Daher wünsche ich allen erholsame Festtage, auf dass sich manche Gemüter wieder beruhigen.

Uwe

----------


## skipper

@ Gerhard29:
Kein Problem Gerhard, Entschuldigung angenommen! Schön das ihr ( Tom und du) wieder dabei seit.
@ M.Schostak:"Konkret:
Für die OP braucht man nur ein Knochenszintigramm und den Tastbefund, denn Fernmetastasen und ein lokal nicht operabler Befund (T4-Tumor; z.B. mit Schließmuskelinfiltration) könnte das Verfahren ernsthaft behindern."

Verstehe ich das richtig: Man operiert und es kann passieren das sich das ganze während der OP als nicht machbar erweist ? 

Frohe Festtage an alle vom Bootsführer der sich in die Winterferien verabschiedet.

----------


## M Schostak

> @ M.Schostak:"Konkret:
> Für die OP braucht man nur ein Knochenszintigramm und den Tastbefund, denn Fernmetastasen und ein lokal nicht operabler Befund (T4-Tumor; z.B. mit Schließmuskelinfiltration) könnte das Verfahren ernsthaft behindern."
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig: Man operiert und es kann passieren das sich das ganze während der OP als nicht machbar erweist ?


Nein, genau andersherum:
Der Operateur (oder ein kompetenter Arzt aus seinem Team) muss sich VOR der OP vergewissern, dass kein T4-Tumor vorliegt, also dass die OP durchführbar ist.

Herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## M Schostak

> In der Tat entspricht diese Aussage den Empfehlungen der Leitlinien. 
> Allerdings denke ich schon, dass man mit einem MRT in einigen Fällen das kurative Therapiekonzept besser festlegen kann. Wenn man beispielsweise eine breite Kapselüberschreitung sieht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass man an dieser Seite nur schwer nerverhaltend und bedingt R0 operieren kann. Solche Informationen können für die Therapieentscheidung schon wichtig sein.
> Bei einer komplexen Bestrahlungsplanung kann die MRT Informationen zur lokalen Anatomie liefern, die der CT entgehen. Damit lässt sich z.B. der Bublus besser schonen, was die Erektionsfähigkeit nach Bestrahlung mitbestimmt.


Für die Frage Nerverhalt oder nicht genügt der Tastbefund und der transrektale Ultraschall.
Der Rest wird intraoperativ geklärt (z.B. mit Hilfe von Schnellschnitten). 
Zumindest bei der offenen OP hat man übrigens auch zusätzlich den intraoperativen Tastbefund direkt auf dem Organ zur Verfügung und kann im Bereich von Knoten entsprechend subtil und vorsichtig vorgehen.

Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## uwes2403

Guten Tag zusammen,

nun doch noch eine kurze Rückmeldung vor Weihnachten.

Bei der Blasenspiegelung wurde ja im Bereich Ostium rechts eine Rötung, sowie eine "flach papillare Schleimhautveränderung" festgestellt.
Zum Ausschluß Blasenkrebs rät der Urologe zu einer Probenentnahme an der fraglichen Stelle, zur Vorbesprechung war ich heute in der Klinik.

Der CT Befund von letzter Woche lautet: Normal große, glatt berandete Prostata. Zarte Samenblasen. Unauffällige Abbildung der HArnblase. 
(alles weitere ebenfalls o.B.) Die Prostata ist laut Urologen frei beweglich.

Nach Aussage des Oberarztes in der Klinik gäbe es für die Veränderungen der Blasenschleimhaut zwei mögliche Ursachen:

1. Das Prostatakarzinom ist bereits soweit fortgeschritten, dass es in die Blasenwand eingewachsen ist und sich jetzt Veränderungen im Inneren zeigen.
2. Es handelt sich um Dysplasien, die sich auf Grund der in unmittelbarer Nähe ablaufenden Tumorprozesse gebildet haben.
(Meine Darstellung trifft sicher nicht den komplett richtigen Wortlaut und/oder Termini, ist aber sinngemäß richtig...)

Er hält nach seinen Erfahrungen die Variante 2 für die wahrscheinlichste, zur definitven Abklärung wäre aber eine TUR bis in die Muskelschicht erforderlich.
Insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund der noch zu treffenden Therapieentscheidung sei es natürlich wichtig, zu wissen, ob die Blase bereits infiltriert sei.
Dies alles klang für mich logisch und nachvollziehbar, so dass wir einen Termin Anfang Januar vereinbart haben.

Meine Frage an die sachkundigen wäre: Ist es auf Grund der frei beweglichen Prostata und des CT Befundes eigentlich wahrscheinlich, dass der Tumor doch schon so weit fortgeschritten sein könnte, dass sich bereits Veränderungen im Blaseninneren zeigen ?

Natürlich haben wir dies auch heute vor Ort besprochen, aber eine zweite und dritte Meinung fände ich schon hilfreich...

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## M Schostak

> Bei der Blasenspiegelung wurde ja im Bereich Ostium rechts eine Rötung, sowie eine "flach papillare Schleimhautveränderung" festgestellt.
> Zum Ausschluß Blasenkrebs rät der Urologe zu einer Probenentnahme an der fraglichen Stelle, zur Vorbesprechung war ich heute in der Klinik.
> 
> Der CT Befund von letzter Woche lautet: Normal große, glatt berandete Prostata. Zarte Samenblasen. Unauffällige Abbildung der HArnblase. 
> (alles weitere ebenfalls o.B.) Die Prostata ist laut Urologen frei beweglich.
> 
> Nach Aussage des Oberarztes in der Klinik gäbe es für die Veränderungen der Blasenschleimhaut zwei mögliche Ursachen:
> 
> 1. Das Prostatakarzinom ist bereits soweit fortgeschritten, dass es in die Blasenwand eingewachsen ist und sich jetzt Veränderungen im Inneren zeigen.
> ...


Lieber Uwe,
beides kann leider sein und wie von mir weiter oben schon gesagt, hilft eine CT oder MRT da leider überhaupt nichts.

Ob eine TUR nötig ist oder nicht, ist individuelle Einschätzung des jeweiligen Urologen. 
Ich hätte wohl ohne irgendwelche Symptome wie Blut im Urin keine Spiegelung gemacht.

Ich persönlich würde es wie folgt machen:
Handelt es sich nur um eine Rötung ohne große Raumforderung in der Harnblase, würde ich auf die TUR verzichten und das intraoperativ klären. Falls sich im Schnellschnitt bei der radikalen Prostatektomie in der Blase tatsächlich ein Pca zeigt, was in die Blase ragt, kann man auch noch (einige Zentimeter) weiterschneiden. Zur Not muss der jeweilige Harnleiter weiter oben neu implantiert werden. Auf Fachchinesisch: R0 ist trotz pT4a möglich.
Falls nur eine Resektion mit positiven Rand (und negativen LK) möglich ist, muss nachbestrahlt werden.
Die primäre Strahlentherapie hat übrigens sowieso einen ca 1 cm Sicherheitssaum rund um das Ziel.

Falls hingegen eine größere Raumforderung besteht, sollte eine TUR erfolgen, um eine Zweiterkrankung der Blase zu erkennen/auszuschließen. Dann wäre das Gesamtvorgehen möglicherweise anders.

Ich hoffe, Ihr kommt über die Feiertage trotzdem etwas zur Ruhe.

Herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## uwes2403

Lieber Martin,

vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung.

Eine große Raumforderung in die Blase war bei der Spiegelung nicht erkennbar. 
Der Gedanke ist, vor der OP zu klären, ob der Blasenmuskel bereits derart befallen ist, dass sich Tumorgewebe in der Muskelschicht befindet und ggf. den Therapieansatz zu ändern.

Z.B. Erst Hormontherapie um die Tumorlast bzw. den befallenen Bereich zu verkleinern, OP dann später.....

Ja, wir werden trotzdem zur Ruhe kommen - Auch für Dich schöne Feiertage.

Uwe

----------


## M Schostak

Ein Blasentumor wächst von der Schleimhaut ausgehend. Wenn das Urothel-Ca bis in die Muskulatur reicht, wird im Allgemeinen eine größere Op fällig (Entfernung der Blase).
Ein Pca wächst hingegen immer direkt von der Prostata in die Muskulatur der Blase- wie geschrieben wäre eine Teilresektion des betr. Areals der Blase möglich.

Grüße

Martin

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ein Pca wächst hingegen immer direkt von der Prostata in die Muskulatur der Blase- wie geschrieben wäre eine Teilresektion des betr. Areals der Blase möglich.


Möglch zwar ja, allerdings fraglich, ob bei einem pT4-Tumor der Prostata  die OP noch Sinn macht...

----------


## LudwigS

> Möglch zwar ja, allerdings fraglich, ob bei einem pT4-Tumor der Prostata  die OP noch Sinn macht...


Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ist bei diesem Tumorvolumen  (statistischer Wert um die 25 cm³) die Krankheit systemisch. Da ändert auch die R0-Resektion nichts daran.
Aber sie kann im lokalen Bereich zu erwartende Komplikationen vermeiden helfen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## M Schostak

> Möglich zwar ja, allerdings fraglich, ob bei einem pT4-Tumor der Prostata  die OP noch Sinn macht...


Das stimmt sicher, wenn der Tumor ins Rektum oder die Beckenwand wächst.
Ein resektables, organüberschreitendes Wachstum Richtung Blase, also pT4a R0 ist aus meiner Sicht aber nicht anders zu behandeln als ein anderweitig resektables, kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum, also pT3a R0.
Das müsste doch für die Bestrahlung in gleicher Weise gelten, oder?




> Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ist bei diesem Tumorvolumen (statistischer Wert um die 25 cm³) die Krankheit systemisch.


Diese Spekulation haben wir schon diskutiert - die Ansichten reichten von 50% bis 100%. Es kommt sicher v.a. darauf an, ob Uwe Chancen nutzen möchte oder nicht (Ist das Glas halb voll oder halb leer?)

Schöne Feiertage

M. Schostak

----------


## uwes2403

Halb voll.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das stimmt sicher, wenn der Tumor ins Rektum oder die Beckenwand wächst.
> Ein resektables, organüberschreitendes Wachstum Richtung Blase, also pT4a R0 ist aus meiner Sicht aber nicht anders zu behandeln als ein anderweitig resektables, kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum, also pT3a R0.
> Das müsste doch für die Bestrahlung in gleicher Weise gelten, oder?


Absolut. Allerdings trägt ein Tumorwachstum in die Blase dazu bei, dass nach der Resektion es mit der Kontinenz vielleicht nicht so gut klappt, oder?

----------


## M Schostak

> Absolut. Allerdings trägt ein Tumorwachstum in die Blase dazu bei, dass nach der Resektion es mit der Kontinenz vielleicht nicht so gut klappt, oder?


Nein, dass hat keinen Einfluß.
Für die postoperative Kontinenz ist der äußere Schießmuskel zuständig, also der Stumpf der Harnröhre, nach oben kann man resezieren.
Deshalb funktioniert nach einer Zystektomie auch eine Ileum-Neoblase. 

Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Nein, dass hat keinen Einfluß.
> Für die postoperative Kontinenz ist der äußere Schießmuskel zuständig, also der Stumpf der Harnröhre, nach oben kann man resezieren.
> Deshalb funktioniert nach einer Zystektomie auch eine Ileum-Neoblase. 
> 
> Grüße
> 
> M. Schostak


Danke für die Aufklärung!

----------


## M Schostak

War natürlich v.a. für die Laienmitleser gedacht.

Herzliche Grüße

MS

----------


## artisun51

> Nein, dass hat keinen Einfluß.
> Für die postoperative Kontinenz ist der äußere Schießmuskel zuständig, also der Stumpf der Harnröhre, nach oben kann man resezieren.
> Deshalb funktioniert nach einer Zystektomie auch eine Ileum-Neoblase. 
> 
> Grüße
> 
> M. Schostak


Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden: bedeutet das, dass nur der Blasenboden mit dem äußeren Schließmuskel erhalten bleibt,  die Blase wie auch die Prostata ektomiert wird und die Neoblase an den ehemaligen Blasenboden incl. Schließmuskel angenäht wird? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Blasenboden in diesem Fall nicht befallen ist?

Gruss Manfred

----------


## M Schostak

jetzt kommen wir ja ziemlich weit raus aus dem Pca-Thema....
Eine Ileum-Neoblase wird als Harnableitung nach einem Urothel-Ca der Harnblase angelegt. Die Harnblase und die Prostata sind dann also komplett entfernt. Man nennt das auch Cysto-Prostato-Vesikulektomie. Der untere Resektionsrand (also der Stumpf der Harnröhre) muss sicher tumorfrei sein, denn dort wird die Anastomose mit der Neoblase angelegt. Das wird intraoperativ mittels Schnellschnitt überprüft. Im Gegensatz zu einer radikalen Prostatekomie kann man eben nicht nachbestrahlen. Die Neoblase aus Dünndarm verträgt das nicht.

Ich wollte mit meiner Bemerkung eigentlich darauf hinaus, dass man davon weg ist, zu glauben, der Blasenhals (bzw. innere Schließmuskel) hätte was mit der Kontinenz zu tun. Das war früher eine gerngenannte (aber evidenzlose) Begründung, warum es nach RPX mit der Erholung der Kontinenz eben dauere.

Herzliche Grüße und schönes Fest

Martin Schostak

----------


## artisun51

danke für die Erklärung.

Ebenfalls ein schönes Fest.

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo zusammen,

nachfolgend das Update.

Am 30.1.2013 in der Martiniklinik operiert.
Am   4.2.2013 Katheter gezogen
Am   5.2.2013 entlassen
Seit 11.2. 2013 wieder im Büro (das ich glücklicherweise zu HAuse habe, was vieles einfacher macht)
Ab 20.2. 13 gehe ich zur AHB nach St. Peter Ording

Es konnte nervschonend operiert werden (einseitig nur partiell)
Kontinenz ist weitgehend vorhanden, brauche per heute tagsüber keine Vorlagen mehr (nachts 1 kleine zur Sicherheit)
Allerdings hat die Blase nach einer Woche Katheter offenbar noch nicht das alte Fassungsvermögen und wenn sie dann voll ist, dann muß ich auch ein WC suchen - damit kann ich aber ganz gut leben, zumal sich das weiter verbessern wird)

Der schriftliche Befund der feingeweblichen Untersuchung liegt mir noch nicht vor, ich habe allerdings den Anruf des Operateurs erhalten, nachden der Fall nochmals im Tumorboard besprochen wurde.

Es wurden 25 Lymphknoten entnommen, davon war einer befallen. Der Resektionsrand zeigt auf 0,1 mm Länge Befall.
Empfehlung daher nach ca. 2 - 3 Monaten die Prostataloge und den Bereich der entnommenen Lymphknoten nachzubestrahlen und nicht erst die Entwicklung des PSA abzuwarten.
Der Gleason von 4 + 5 hat sich bestätigt.

Alles in allem nach Aussage des Operateurs eine bessere Situation, als man nach der Ausgangslage erwarten konnte - ich teile diese Ansicht.

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich stimme der Empfehlung zu.

----------


## uwes2403

Vielen Dank, Ihre Meinung ist wertvoll für mich.

Frage: Ob nun nach 3 Monaten oder 4 Monaten nachbestrahlt wird, dürfte doch keine Rolle spielen ? 
Ich würde gern vor der Bestrahlung noch eine Urlaubsreise unternehmen...

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Frage: Ob nun nach 3 Monaten oder 4 Monaten nachbestrahlt wird, dürfte doch keine Rolle spielen ? 
> Ich würde gern vor der Bestrahlung noch eine Urlaubsreise unternehmen...


Die Rede war von 2 bis 3 Monaten. Vier Monate wären also schon die doppelte Wartezeit.
Das würde ich nicht riskieren, denn ein Gleason 9 ist kein Haustierchen, und die
Entwicklung des PSA könnte in vier Monaten gleich mehrere Verdoppelungszyklen
erreichen.

Zu prüfen wäre, ob man die vier Monate mit einer Hormontherapie absichern wolle.
Ja, ich weiss, das wäre nicht optimal für eine von langer Hand vorbereitete Ferien-
reise, aber diese Bestrahlung ist wohl die letzte Möglichkeit zur Heilung.
Das willst Du doch bestimmt nicht verpassen?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## uwes2403

> Das willst Du doch bestimmt nicht verpassen?
> Hvielemi


Grüezi, 

das nun sicher nicht. 

Ich warte nun erst mal den schriftlichen Befund und die Empfehlung ab und dann sehen wir weiter.

Es ist auch keine von langer Hand vorbereitete Reise, aber es wäre die einzige Gelegenheit, dieses Jahr mit meiner Frau zu reisen -  die 
Proritäten weiss ich wohl zu setzen. Frage ging eher in die Richtung, ob nun 1 oder 2 Monate erheblich sind, ich kann dies nicht abschätzen.

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich würde KEINEN festen Zeitpunkt zum Beginn der Bestrahlung definieren. 
 Man sollte bestrahlen, sobald sich die Kontinenz weitgehend erholt hat. 

Und wenn der PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze, bzw. stabil im sehr tiefen Bereich ist, ist es Wurst ob man eben nach 2 oder 5 Monaten bestrahlt.

----------


## Urologe

Einige Operateure wünschen auch frühestens nach 6 Monaten eine Radiatio, 
weil die Anastomose nach drei Monaten DEFINITIV noch nicht geheilt ist.

----------


## uwes2403

Danke an beide.....an die Verheilung der Anastomose habe ich nicht gedacht, wurde auch von Operateur gar nicht erwähnt....

Ich warte jetzt die schriftliche Empfehlung ab und bespreche das mit meinem Urologen.
Zur Kontinenz: von Tag zu Tag besser - keine Verluste im "Normalbetrieb" - nur bei voller Blase muß ich noch etwas aufpassen. Kann aber nach der AHB nur besser werden.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Und wenn der PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze, bzw. stabil im sehr tiefen Bereich ist, ist es Wurst ob man eben nach 2 oder 5 Monaten bestrahlt.


Schon klar. Wäre es unter diesen Bedingungen nicht insgesamt Wurscht, ob man bestrahle oder gar nicht?
Die Frage ist doch, ob Uwe die Reise mit seiner Frau unbeschwert planen könne.
Dazu müsste er doch erst mal WISSEN, ob sein "PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze, bzw. stabil im sehr tiefen Bereich" ist, bzw. was zu tun sei, wenn dies nicht der Fall wäre.

Ich hätte gedacht, den PSA in der Zeit vor der Reise engmaschig zu überwachen und nur nötigenfalls mit einer AHT zu bremsen, falls nicht ohnehin eine AHT neoadjuvant zur Strahlentherapie vorgesehen wäre.

Aber Spekulationen sind sinnlos, solange Uwe nicht den schriftlichen Befund samt Empfehlungen seiner Ärzte vorliegen hat.

Ich meine, Uwe und seine Frau sollten die einzige Chance einer gemeinsamen Reise packen (Carpe diem!) und entsprechend den noch ausstehenden Empfehlungen handeln (PSA-Überwachung, ggf. AHT?). Uwe wird ja seine Reiseabsichten auch seinen Ärzten mitgeteilt haben.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Schon klar. Wäre es unter diesen Bedingungen nicht insgesamt Wurscht, ob man bestrahle oder gar nicht?


Aktuell gehen wir davon aus, dass eine frühe adjuvante Radiotherapie (bei nicht nachweisbarem PSA) bei Hochrisikopatienten (R1, hoher Gleason Score, usw) besser als eine Rezidivtherapie ist.





> Dazu müsste er doch erst mal WISSEN, ob sein "PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze, bzw. stabil im sehr tiefen Bereich" ist, bzw. was zu tun sei, wenn dies nicht der Fall wäre.


Absolut richtig. Falls der PSA früher steigt, muss man zügig eine Behandlung einleiten.




> Ich hätte gedacht, den PSA in der Zeit vor der Reise engmaschig zu überwachen und nur nötigenfalls mit einer AHT zu bremsen, falls nicht ohnehin eine AHT neoadjuvant zur Strahlentherapie vorgesehen wäre.


 Das ist eine adjuvante (postoperative) Situation. Keine primäre Prostatabestrahlung. Somit gibt es keinen Beleg für eine "neoadjuvante" Hormontherapie. 
Wenn man nicht eine Strategie analog Messing et al. verfolgt (dauerhafte Hormonblockade wegen pN1), dann braucht man vorerst keine Hormontherapie sondern nur eine Bestrahlung.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Einige Operateure wünschen auch frühestens nach 6 Monaten eine Radiatio, 
> weil die Anastomose nach drei Monaten DEFINITIV noch nicht geheilt ist.


In der randomisierten ARO96-Studie wurden im Arm B Patienten mit pT3a/R1 entweder direkt postoperativ innerhalb von 6 bis 12 Wochen nach OP (also 1.5-4 Monaten) bestrahlt.
Es gab weniger als 2% Urethrastrikturen und weniger als 2% beträchtliche Inkontinenz. Diese Zahlen sind sehr gut und unterstützen den Stellenwert der direkt postoperativen Bestrahlung hinsichtlich Sicherheit.
Wenn wir bei allen Patienten 6 Monaten warten würden, würden wir eine Menge Patienten am Tumorwachstum verlieren. In 6 Monaten kann eine beträchtliche Tumormasse anwachsen, vor allem bei aggressiven (hoher Gleason Score) Tumoren.
    Was der Operateur "wünscht" ist, bei aller Liebe, auch nicht immer das, was Vorrang hat.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn wir bei allen Patienten 6 Monaten warten würden, würden wir eine Menge Patienten am Tumorwachstum verlieren. In 6 Monaten kann eine beträchtliche Tumormasse anwachsen, vor allem bei aggressiven (hoher Gleason Score) Tumoren.



Es waren diese Bedenken, die mich umtrieben, als ich Uwe zur Vorsicht mahnte, 
denn er hat einen hohen Gleason-Grad.
Danke auch für die übrigen Erläuterungen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## gunterman

> Einige Operateure wünschen auch frühestens nach 6 Monaten eine Radiatio, 
> weil die Anastomose nach drei Monaten DEFINITIV noch nicht geheilt ist.


Was die Operateure insbesonder vermeiden wollen, ist, dass ihre Leistung im Hinblick auf Vermeidung einer Inkontinenz beim Patienten, durch eine zu frühe Bestrahlung beeinträchtigt wird.

*Nach der randomisierten SWOG 8794 Studie trat immerhin bei 6,5 % der adjuvant Bestrahlten eine vollständige und dauerhafte Inkontinenz auf*. Ein Risiko, das ein Patient und ein erfahrener Operateur und Urologe berücksichtigen muß.
Wenn man Schweizer Reviewern der derzeit verfügbaren 3 randomisierten Studien zur adjuvanten RT glauben darf, dann wurden detaillierte Inkontinenzdaten bei der ARO 96-02 Studie, zumindest bis zum Publikationszeitpunkt des Review, nicht veröffentlicht.

http://www.hindawi.com/journals/pc/2012/963417/
Postoperative Radiotherapy after Radical Prostatectomy: Indications and Open Questions
Pirus Ghadjar, u.a.
Tabelle 2 : Results of randomized trials on immediate adjuvant RT

Während die *SWOG 8794 und die EORTC 22911 Studie zu abweichenden Ergebnissen über die Vorteile einer möglichst sofortigen adjuvanten RT* nach RP gelangt waren, wird in der *ARO 96-02 Studie eine eindeutige Präferenzposition für sofortige Bestrahlung eingenommen*. *Das wirklich Überraschende an der Studie ist die geringe Anzahl schwerer Nebenwirkungen bei Patienten,* die sich einer sofortigen Bestrahlung nach RP unterziehen.

Die 10-Jahresergebnisse der Wiegel Th., u.a. Studie wurden jetzt in Orlando auf dem Genitourinary Cancers Symposium vorgestellt. Es erstaunt, dass es diese randomisierte Studie nicht aufs Podium der Konferenz sondern "nur" zur Postersession geschafft hat.

http://gucasym.asco.org/content/107383-134
Phase III results of adjuvant radiotherapy (RT) versus wait-and-see (WS) in patients with pT3 prostate cancer following radical prostatectomy (RP)(ARO 96-02/AUO AP 09/95): Ten years follow-up.
Thomas Wiegel, u.a.
"Worst late side effects to the rectum were two grade 2 cases after ART. Grade ≥2 bladder toxicity occurred in 4 out of 148 ITT pts. No grade 4 events were reported. "
*Es wurden keine wirklich schweren Nebenwirkungen festgestellt.*

"bNED (better biochemical control) at 10 years increased to 56% for arm A (RT) compared with 35% for arm B (WS)"
"At 10 years median follow up, it reduced the risk of bNED by 49%. "
*Es traten im 10-jährigen Betrachtungszeitraum in der Gruppe der adjuvant Bestrahlten deutlich weniger biochemische Rezidive (PSA-Anstieg) auf* (eine Reduktion um 49%).

"When the undetectable PSA-level after RP was not achieved, progressive disease was stated and the pts. left arm A/B."
Bei der Fragestellung, wie hilfreich eine adjuvante Bestrahlung tatsächlich ist gilt es zu berücksichtigen, dass gerade die Patienten, bei denen man erhofft hätte, dass die Bestrahlung was bringt, aus der Studie herausgenommen wurden.
*Alle die nach OP keinen PSA-Wert im nicht messbaren Bereich erzielt hatten, wurden aus der Studie herausgenommen*. Allerdings in beiden Vergleichsarmen.


"There was no significant profit from ART regarding the endpoints metastasis-free survival (p=0.56) or overall survival (p=0.59). "
*Es ergab sich kein signifikanter Vorteil der adjuvanten Bestrahlung im Hinblick auf metastasenfreies Überleben und Gesamtüberleben.
*
*Die Wiegel u.a. Studie überrascht mit den angegebenen geringen schweren Nebenwirkungen der adjuvanten RT,* zumal früher die Gesamttoxizität adjuvanter RT mit 21,9% gegenüber 3,7% Salvage RT in dieser Studie publiziert wurde.

----------


## gunterman

*Warum sind die Ergebnisse für adjuvante Bestrahlung in der ARO 96-02 Wiegel u.a. Studie so viel besser als bei SWOG 8794 und EORTC 22911?*
Deutliche Vorteile beim biochemisch rezidivfreiem Überleben, was die anderen Studien nicht oder nicht  sehr deutlich ebracht hatten.

*In die ARO 96-02/Wiegel Studie wurden nur Patienten einbezogen die einen PSA-Wert im nicht messbaren Bereich hatten (PSA <0.1 ng/mL: 100%)*. In den anderen beiden Studien waren dagegen Patienten mit höheren PSA-Werten zu  Beginn der adjuvanten Bestrahlung; *SWOG* 8794 PSA <0.2 ng/mL: 66.2 %; ≥0.2 ng/mL: 33.8 %; *EORTC* 22911 PSA ≤0.2 ng/mL: 88.7%, >0.2 ng/mL: 10.7%.
Es wurden auch *nur Patienten mit pN0 und cM0* einbezogen, aber hier besteht kein Unterschied zu den anderen beiden Studien.

Warum sind die negativen Nebenwirkungen so gering?
*Die ARO 96-02/Wiegel Studie hat Patienten mit den längsten Wartezeiten nach RP bis adjuvanter RT einbezogen: 10 bis 30 Wochen!*
SWOG 8794: < 18 Wochen; EORTC 22911 < 16 Wochen.

*In der ARO 96-02/Wiegel Studie sind also Patienten mit einer Wartezeit von 6 Monaten einbezogen, wie von Urologe angesprochen!*
Also ein Zeitraum in dem die Anastamose ausgeheilt sein kann und die Kontinenz wiedererlangt wurde.

----------


## uwes2403

> *Warum sind die Ergebnisse für adjuvante Bestrahlung in der ARO 96-02 Wiegel u.a. Studie so viel besser als bei SWOG 8794 und EORTC 22911?*
> 
> *In der ARO 96-02/Wiegel Studie sind also Patienten mit einer Wartezeit von 6 Monaten einbezogen, wie von Urologe angesprochen!*
> Also ein Zeitraum in dem die Anastamose ausgeheilt sein kann und die Kontinenz wiedererlangt wurde.


Guten Morgen,

könnten man daraus dann nicht den Schluß ableiten, dass die 6,5% Patienten mit dauerhafter Inkontinenz aus der SWOG 8794 nicht wegen der adjuvanten RT inkontinent wurden, sondern dass bei diesen auch zu Beginn der Studie die Kontinenz noch gar nicht wieder hergestellt war ? 

Wenn ich per heute (2 Wochen nach Katheterentfernung) kontinent bin, wie hoch ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich diese Situation nach der angezeigten RT dauerhaft verschlechtert ? Von welcher Faktoren ist das abhängig (Alter, Allgemeinzustand) ?

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn ich per heute (2 Wochen nach Katheterentfernung) kontinent bin, wie hoch ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich diese Situation nach der angezeigten RT dauerhaft verschlechtert ? Von welcher Faktoren ist das abhängig (Alter, Allgemeinzustand) ?


Die Patientenleitlinie_2 sagt dazu auf Seite 43:



> Die Nebenwirkungen der adjuvanten perkutanen Strahlentherapie sind
> denen der perkutanen Strahlentherapie als Erstbehandlung vergleichbar
> (siehe Seite 39). *Bei den akuten Folgen ist unter Umständen mit einer
> verstärkten Inkontinenz zu rechnen, die nach der Bestrahlung wieder zurückgeht.*
> Die Langzeitfolgen sind etwas geringer, da eine nicht so hohe
> Gesamtdosis verabreicht wird.


Dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen.
Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## uwes2403

Grüß Dich,

ja, diesen Auszug kenne ich....ich hätte nur gern gewusst, ob man die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ob es zu verstärkter Inkontinenz kommt, von irgendetwas ableiten kann... vorübergehende IK unter der Bestrahlung muß man halt in Kauf nehmen...nur war in der zitierten SWOG die Rede von dauerhafter IK nach Bestrahlung.

Sagte ich schon, dass Geduld bisher nicht zu meinen ganz großen Stärken gehörte ? :-)

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Sagte ich schon, dass Geduld bisher nicht zu meinen ganz großen Stärken gehörte ? :-)


Ach Uwe,

Mit unserer Krankheit ist Ungeduld wenig hilfreich.
Aus einzelnen Studien kann man in wenigen %-Unterschieden Tendenzen rauslesen.
Eine Schwarz-weiss-Entscheidungshilfe bieten die nicht.
(Damit sage ich nicht, dass die Studien keinen Sinn hätten, aber eine
einzelne Studie kann keine Entscheidungsgrundlage sein für einen
Einzelfall, dem viele Kriterien eigen sind, die bei der Studie eben nicht
gefragt waren.)

Ich zitier wieder mal Horaz, Lied I, 11:




> _Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi
> finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios
> temptaris numeros. Ut melius quicquid erit pati!_
> 
> Frage nicht (denn eine Antwort ist unmöglich), welches Ende die Götter mir, welches sie dir,
> Leukonoe, zugedacht haben, und versuche dich nicht an babylonischen Berechnungen!
> Wie viel besser ist es doch, was immer kommen wird, zu ertragen!


Doch Demut ist nicht eine typische Tugend von uns heutigen Vernunftsmenschen.
_
carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero.*_
Hvielemi



*Nimm den Tag, und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!

----------


## uwes2403

Guten Morgen,

@ Hvielemi - ich weiss doch um meine Schwäche mit der Ungeduld und arbeite daran, daher auch der :-)

So, der schriftliche Befund ist da:

Prostatakarzinom (C61) pT3b, GL 4+5, pN1, R1, L0, V0

Kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum und Samenblaseninfiltration, PT3b
Metastasen in den regionären Lymphknoten, pN 1 (0 re, 1li. /25)
Keine Lymphgefäßinvasion
Keine Blutgefäßinvasion
Gleason 5 Anteil 15,03 %
Anteil Tertiärer Gleason Grad 3 9,93%

Tumorkontakt zum chir. Resektionsrand in einem Block (Kontaktstrecke 0,1 mm, perineural)

Therapieempfehlung: 
Aufgrund des hohen Gleason, des kapselüberschreitenden Wachstums und Infiltration der SB ist von einem erhöhten Rezidivrisiko auszugehen.
Daher wird eine adjuvante Bestrahlung der Prostata- und Samenblasenloge nach 3 Monaten bzw. nach Wiedererlangung der Kontinenz empfohlen.

Die 2 Monate aus dem telefonat tauchen hier nicht wieder auf, ich werde daher versuchen die Bestrahlung auf Mitte/Ende April zu terminieren.....

Gibt es hier Empfehlungen für Strahlentherapeuten im Nordwesten von Hamburg ? Am Klinikum Pinneberg gibt es beispielsweise die Visiorad......

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Uwe, neben Visiorad am Regio Klinikum Pinneberg ist auch die Strahlentherapie am Regio Klinikum Elmshorn empfehlenswert http://www.strahlentherapie-elmshorn.com/index.html#

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Uwe, Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen nutzen für das Ergebnis des Einzelfalles wenig. Sie helfen als Grundlagenwissen vor einer Einzelfallentscheidung. Hinzu kommt vor der Einzelfallentscheidung Deine individuelle Gesamtkondition. Als Youngster hier werden Dir Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen gewonnen aus Erkenntnissen vieler alter Männer daher wenig helfen. 

Und wenn's hilft: Ich habe keine Kontinenzprobleme während oder nach Bestrahlung gehabt. Aber vergiss nicht, ab jetzt ordentlich Sport zu treiben. Fitness hilft besonders auch beim Stillliegen für "nur" 20 Min/Tag während der Bestrahlung. 

Sonst viel Glück, D. 



> ja, diesen Auszug kenne ich....ich hätte nur gern gewusst, ob man die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ob es zu verstärkter Inkontinenz kommt, von irgendetwas ableiten kann... vorübergehende IK unter der Bestrahlung muß man halt in Kauf nehmen...nur war in der zitierten SWOG die Rede von dauerhafter IK nach Bestrahlung.

----------


## RalfDm

> neben Visiorad am Regio Klinikum Pinneberg ist auch die Strahlentherapie am Regio Klinikum Elmshorn empfehlenswert http://www.strahlentherapie-elmshorn.com/index.html#


Moin Günter,

in meiner Liste von IMRT-Kliniken hatte ich zu Visiorad den Vermerk, dass IMRT ab Sommer 2011 angeboten werden soll. Ich habe dort gerade angerufen. Die Dame, mit der ich sprach, hatte von IMRT noch nie etwas gehört. Auf der Web-Seite von Visiorad ist auch nichts zu finden. Ich werde also den Eintrag löschen. Kannst Du das vor Ort noch einmal klären?

Die Elmshorner Klinik hingegen bietet laut Web-Seite IMRT und IGRT an. Ich werde sie in die Liste aufnehmen.

Gruß nach Tornesch,

Ralf

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Ralf, Moin Günther,

Danke für den Tipp. Mein Urologe hat - so sagt er - gute Erfahrungen mit den Pinnebergern. Der Eintrag mit dem IMRT auf deren Seite ist mir auch aufgefallen - vor allem das Ablaufdatum :-)
Gibt es denn wesentliche Vorteile der IMRT gegenüber "herkömmlicher" Bestrahlung, wenn es um die Nachbestrahlung der Prostataloge und ggf. Lymphabflußwege geht ?

@ Diogenes:

Die Problematik, für welche Patienten denn die Wahrscheinlichkeiten eigentlich gelten, bzw. aus welchem Patientenmix die Erkenntnisse gewonnen wurden und in wie weit das auf meinen Einzelfall übertragbar ist, habe ich auch gesehen.
Meine Kondition ist eigentlich ganz zufriedenstellend und ein paar Tipps, welchen Sport ich denn eigentlich bis zur Ausheilung des OP Gebietes treiben kann, erhoffe ich mir von der jetzt anstehenden AHB - mit meinem Volleyball muß ich ja noch ein wenig aussetzen - Sprünge und Landungen danach gehen derzeit noch gar nicht :-)

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Uwe,

der Vorteil der IMRT ist die genauere Erfassung des Zielgebietes durch die Bestrahlung, dies wirkt sich sicherlich bei einer Rezidivbestrahlung allein der Prostataloge nicht so aus, wenn allerdings die Lymphabflusswege mitbestrahlt werden sollen (wie dies leider auch bei mir notwendig ist) ist der Einsatz von IMRT vorteilhaft.

Allerdings gibt es auch einen Nachteil: IMRT liefert einen höheren Anteil an Leck- und Streustrahlung, dies bleibt bei der Vorbesprechung häufig unerwähnt, frage deinen Strahlentherapeuten mal danach.

Gruß und viel Erfolg
Roland

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Uwe, 

Roland schreibt schon ganz richtig. Bevor Du das aber zu sehr gewichtest,... 



> Gibt es denn wesentliche Vorteile der IMRT gegenüber "herkömmlicher" Bestrahlung, wenn es um die Nachbestrahlung der Prostataloge und ggf. Lymphabflußwege geht ?


... informiere Dich nach Möglichkeit selber genauer. Ich empfehle dazu gerne das National Cancer Institute hier Radiation Therapy for Cancer. Bei den dort genannten Quellen erschien mir die Übersicht von Taylor und Powell ganz brauchbar. 

Gruß, D. 
PS: "Herkömmliche Bestrahlung" ist 3-D CRT (3-dimensional conformal radiation therapy).

----------


## gunterman

> Prostatakarzinom (C61) pT3b, GL 4+5, pN1, R1, L0, V0
> Kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum und Samenblaseninfiltration, PT3b
> Metastasen in den regionären Lymphknoten, pN 1 (0 re, 1li. /25)


*Für den Unterfall Samenblaseninfiltration (SVI) eines pT3b Tumors hat Andi/LowRoad in ein englischsprachiges Forum* (unser Andi ist auch international aktiv! Kompliment!) *folgende Studie eingestellt*:
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...332.x/abstract
Seminal vesicle invasion: what is the best adjuvant treatment after radical prostatectomy?
Cyrille Bastide, et al.
"After a mean (range) follow-up of 60.3 (18185) months, 88 (44.2%) patients had a biochemical relapse.
 The estimated 5- and 7-year bNED survival were 32.6% and 25.9% for the observation group, 44.4% and 28.6% for the RT only group, 48.4% and 32.3% for the ADT only group and *82.8% and 62.1% for the adjuvant ADT combined with RT group.*
 On multivariate analysis, only adjuvant ADT combined with RT (P < 0.001) was an independent prognostic factor of biochemical relapse."
 "*RP appeared to be insufficient as a single treatment for patients with SVI.*"

*Bei festgestellter Samenblaseninfiltration nach RP schnitt eine RT + ADT im Hinblick auf rezidivfreies Überleben deutlich besser ab, als eine adjuvante RT alleine*. Die alleinige adjuvante RT ist nach Ansicht dieser Studie bei Samenblaseninfiltration nicht ausreichend.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine retrospektive Studie, also nicht wie bei SWOG, EORTC und ARO 96-02 um eine randomisierte Studie. Aber es wird unmittelbar auf den pT3b Unterfall SVI abgestellt. Zu beachten ist, dass bei allen 4 Studien die *N1 Situation ausgeblendet* wurde. 
Allerdings würde man bei Lymphknotenbefall zusätzlich zu SVI vermuten, dass eine Kombination aus RT+ADT dann noch erfolgreicher sein könnte, zumindest im Hinblick auf das biochemisch rezidivfreie Überleben.

*Hier könnte die randomisierte RADICALS Studie Aufklärung bringen,* die jetzt endlich, nach mehrmaliger Verschiebung, am 31.5.2013 abgeschlossen sein soll.

http://www.controlled-trials.com/ISR...14031/40814031
Radiotherapy and Androgen Deprivation In Combination After Local Surgery 
Anticipated start date  01/09/2006  
Anticipated end date  31/05/2013  
Status of trial  Ongoing 
http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/show/NCT00541047
Radiation Therapy and Androgen Deprivation Therapy in Treating Patients Who Have Undergone Surgery for Prostate Cancer (*RADICALS*)
Exclusion criteria: Known distant metastases from prostate cancer
Arm IV (RT and short-term hormone therapy): Beginning approximately 2 months prior to the start of RT, patients receive hormone therapy for 6 months. Hormone therapy* may comprise of LHRH agonist (gonadotrophin-releasing hormone analogue [GnRHa] [e.g., goserelin or leuprolide acetate]) or bicalutamide daily.
Arm V (RT and long-term hormone therapy): Beginning approximately 2 months prior to the start of RT, patients receive hormone therapy for 24 months. Hormone therapy* may comprise of LHRH agonist (gonadotrophin-releasing hormone analogue [GnRHa] [e.g., goserelin or leuprolide acetate]) or bicalutamide daily.

*Bei dieser Studie sind lokale Lymphknotenmetastasen nicht ausgeschlossen* (sie werden sogar ggf. mitbestrahlt) und *es wird geprüft, ob eine Kombination aus RT+6 Monate ADT oder RT+24 Monate ADT effizienter ist als nur RT, nach vorausgeganger RP. Es erfolgt auch ein Vergleich von adjuvanter RT (Studienarm 1)  mit Salvage RT (Studienarm 2).*

Vielleicht gibt ja die RADICALS Studie im vorliegenden Fall noch rechtzeitig Aufschluß darüber, *ob die adjuvante RT mit einer ADT kombiniert werden sollte* und wenn ja wie lange die ADT dauern sollte.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Eine IMRT liefert im Prinzip nur belegte Vorteile bei Lymphabflusswegebestrahlung, weil dort wesentlich besser der Dünndarm geschont werden kann.
Bei einer reinen Prostatalogenbestrahlung liefert die IMRT keinen belegten Vorteil gegenüber der 3D-konformalen Therapie.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Vielleicht gibt ja die RADICALS Studie im vorliegenden Fall noch rechtzeitig Aufschluß darüber, *ob die adjuvante RT mit einer ADT kombiniert werden sollte* und wenn ja wie lange die ADT dauern sollte.


RADICALS ist mit primären Endpunkt "krankheitsspezifisches Überleben" ausgelegt. Bis Sie Informationen zu diesem Endpunkt haben, damit Sie eine verlässliche Aussage machen können, vergehen noch 10 Jahre.

----------


## gunterman

"Krankheitsspezifisches Überleben" ist die primäre Untersuchungszielsetzung der RADICALS Studie.

Sekundäre Untersuchungsziele sind:
*1.* *Freedom from treatment failure (biochemisches Rezidiv)
2. Clinical progression-free survival* 
3. Overall survival 
*4. Non-protocol androgen deprivation* 
*5. Quality of life 
6. Treatment toxicity 	 	
*
Für einen Teil dieser Untersuchungsziele sind auch für kürzere Zeiträume Ergebnisse zu erwarten.

----------


## uwes2403

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise zum IMRT - die Links werde ich mir noch in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.

Die Empfehlungen der Martiniklinik lauten im Übrigen wie folgt (auszug aus den bei Entlassung übergebenen Empfehlungen)

Datenlage unklar, keine überzeugenden Hinweise in der Literatur, dass eine Nachbestrahlung der Lymphabflußwege bei N1 Tumoren sinnvoll sei - Entscheidung sei vom Einzelfall abhängig.
Wenn Bestrahlung, dann mit ca. 50 Gy im erweiterten Feld, um dann mit ca. 64 - 70 Gy auf die eigentliche Prostataloge zu ergänzen.

Ebenso keine eindeutige Datenlage zur begleitenden Hormontherapie, daher Verzicht auf diese.

Wir haben nun zunächst den ausführlichen pathologischen Bericht angefordert, um zu wissen wo der befallene Lymphknoten saß, dann werden wir entscheiden.

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

Servus,

um das Ganze zu komplettieren, hier noch das Wesentliche aus dem pathologischen Gutachten:


Prostata 22 ml/27 gr.
Gleason 4 + 5 (Gleason Anteil 4: 75%, Gleason Anteil 5: 15%, Gleason Anteil 3: 10%)   *15 % Gleason 5 - ist das viel oder unerheblich ?
*
Tumorbefall der gesamten Prostata, Ausdehung 72 mm, Ausgedehnter Befall der Perineuralscheiden, Infiltration des periprostatischen Fettgewebes mit Schwerpunkt im Bereich der rechten Samenblase (max. 3,2 mm breit, 2,1 mm tief), Befall beider Samenblasen, Tumorfreie periurthrale Resektionsränder, tumorfreie Samenleiter.
Tumorvolumen gesamt: ca. 14,9 ml.

Lymphknoten rechts: 13 tumorfreie
Lymphknoten links:  11 tumorfreie, einer mit Metastase von max 0,9 mm - *viel ? wenig ? Ausmaß unerheblich für weitere Therapie ?*

Da der Lymphknotenbefall links war, reicht es dann aus auch nur linksseitig die Abflußwege zu bestrahlen ? Oder kann man das so genau ohnehin nicht steuern ?
Da bei Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege größere Darmprobleme entstehen können, als nur bei Bestrahlung der Prostataloge allein, wäre so wenig Strahlung wie möglich wünschenswert....

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Urologe

> Servus,
> Prostata 22 ml/27 gr.
> Gleason 4 + 5 (Gleason Anteil 4: 75%, Gleason Anteil 5: 15%, Gleason Anteil 3: 10%)   *15 % Gleason 5 - ist das viel oder unerheblich ?
> *
> Tumorbefall der gesamten Prostata, Ausdehung 72 mm, Ausgedehnter Befall der Perineuralscheiden, Infiltration des periprostatischen Fettgewebes mit Schwerpunkt im Bereich der rechten Samenblase (max. 3,2 mm breit, 2,1 mm tief), Befall beider Samenblasen, Tumorfreie periurthrale Resektionsränder, tumorfreie Samenleiter.
> Tumorvolumen gesamt: ca. 14,9 ml.
> 
> Lymphknoten rechts: 13 tumorfreie
> Lymphknoten links:  11 tumorfreie, einer mit Metastase von max 0,9 mm - *viel ? wenig ? Ausmaß unerheblich für weitere Therapie ?*
> ...


15% Gleason 5 sind signifikant und sollten das bestimmende Grading für die weitere Therapie sein,
denn Gleason 3+4 würde bei Bestrahlung gut behandelt, Gleason 5 zumindest fraglich, bzw. höhere Strahlendosen wählen ...
24 entnommene Lymphknoten ist eigentlich guter Standard, aber potentiell gibt es noch Mikrometastasen in weiteren
Lymphknoten, oft praesakral (diese werden selten routinemäßig mit entfernt).
Mikrometastasen sprechen oft gut auf eine adjuvante Bestrahlung an, auch schon bei geringeren Dosen, daher
sollte in IHREM Fall nicht nur die Prostataloge mit mehr als 66 Gy bestrahlt werden (Infiltration des peroprostatischen Fettgewebes...),
sondern auch die Lymphabflussbahnen.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Uwe,
würde mir vor der endgültigen Entscheidung noch 2-3 Spezialisten-Meinungen anhören, z.Bsp. Dr.Eichhorn . 
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## helmut.a.g.

An Daniel Schmidt,

in einer Ihrer zuvor gemachten Antworten zur Therapieentscheidungshilfe, erwähnten SIe u.a. ie HIFU.
Mich würde interessieren, welche Erfahrungen Ihr Klinikum damit gemacht hat.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> in einer Ihrer zuvor gemachten Antworten zur Therapieentscheidungshilfe, erwähnten SIe u.a. ie HIFU.
> Mich würde interessieren, welche Erfahrungen Ihr Klinikum damit gemacht hat.


Ich bin Strahlentherapeut, kein Urologe. Wir machen keine HIFU.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

An M. Schostack,


meine Fragestellung zur Erfahrung der HIFU-Therapie in Magdeburg, galt Ihnen Herr Schostack. Irrtümlich verwechselte ich Sie mit dem Strahlentherapeuten Daniel Schmidt.

Für  Ihr Bemühen im Voraus vielen Dank.

Gruß Helmut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Helmut,

sicher hast Du nicht mitbekommen, dass Professor Schostak sich vom Forum verabschiedet hat. Da er aber hin und wieder noch hier online ist, gebe ich vor allem nach dem Symposium in Magdeburg die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass er sich doch noch einmal wieder hier einbringt.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## W.Rellok

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> sicher hast Du nicht mitbekommen, dass Professor Schostak sich vom Forum verabschiedet hat. Da er aber hin und wieder noch hier online ist, gebe ich vor allem nach dem Symposium in Magdeburg die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass er sich doch noch einmal wieder hier einbringt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Harald.


ich hoffe ebenfalls in diesem Sinne. Professor Schostak entspricht folgendem Ideal (Wikipedia):




> *Professur* (von lateinisch profiteri in der Bedeutung sich öffentlich als Lehrer zu erkennen geben) bezeichnet im deutschen Sprachraum primär eine Funktion im Lehrkörper einer Hochschule.
> ...
> Die Hauptaufgabe von *Professoren* an Hochschulen ist die eigenverantwortliche Durchführung von universitärer Forschung und Lehre (im Sinne des humboldtschen Bildungsideals). Professur und Lehrstuhl sind nicht unbedingt miteinander verbunden  jeder Lehrstuhlinhaber ist Professor, aber nicht umgekehrt.



Winfried

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Aha, soso Winfried,

dann bedanke ich mich mal für deine Aufklärung.
Die Hauptaufgaben von "ordentlichen Professuren", erlebte ich während meines Studiums an der J.W. Goethe Uni Frankfurt am Main.
Aber den "h.c." (honoris causa) hast Du in Deiner Erklärung vergessen. Dieser Ehrentitel gibt es nicht nur in der Vergabe von Doktorentitel.

Aber dies war eigentlich nicht meine Fragestellung, sondern "Schostacks" Erfahrung mit der HIFU-Therapie.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## gunterman

> ...Erfahrung mit der HIFU-Therapie.


*14 Jahre Erfahrung mit HIFU Therapie
*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=23356910
Fourteen-year oncological and functional outcomes of high-intensity focused ultrasound in localized prostate cancer.
Ganzer R, u.a.
Caritas St. Josef Medical Center, University of Regensburg, Regensburg

"The 5-year BDFS rates for low-, intermediate- and high-risk patients were 88, 83 and 48%, while the 10-year BDFS rates were 71, 63 and 32%, respectively."
Das biochemisch rezidivfreie Überleben (PSA-Anstieg) nach 5 Jahren betrug bei niedrig Risiko 88%, bei mittlerem Risiko 83 % und im Hochrisikobereich 48%.
Nach *10 Jahren waren rezidivfrei* (gemessen über PSA-Anstieg) *bei niedrigem Risiko 71%, bei mittlerem Risiko 63% und im Hochrisikobereich 32 % der Patienten mit HIFU-Behandlung.
*
"Side effects included bladder outlet obstruction (28.3%), Grade I, II and III stress urinary incontinence (13.8, 2.4 and 0.7%, respectively) and recto-urethral fistula (0.7%). Preserved potency was 25.4% (in previously potent patients)."
*Die Inkontinenzraten im höchsten Schweregrad III waren sehr niedrig und betrugen nur 0,7% (Grad I 13,8% und Grad II 2,4%).
*
" HIFU is a therapeutic option for patients of advanced age, in the low- or intermediate-risk groups, and with a life expectancy of ∼10 years."
*HIFU ist eine therapeutische Option für Patienten im fortgeschrittenen Alter, für Patienten mit niedrigem oder mittlerem PCa-Risiko und mit einer Lebenserwartung von ungefähr 10 Jahren.*

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo "gunterman",

das war wenigstens eine folgerichtige Antwort.
Danke für Deine Mühe.
Ich gehöre mit 61 Jahren zwar noch zu den "jungen" PCa-Kandidaten, entschied mich seit 2006 für eine AS-Strategie, und werde ab April mit der AHIT (autohomologe Immuntherapie) beginnen.
Mein Interesse bzgl. der HIFU gilt als Alternative, sog. Plan "B", falls "A" nicht funktionieren sollte, da es wie bei jeder Therapieoption "responser" (Therapieversager) gibt, und mein Tumor anfangen sollte mir lokale Probleme zu bereiten, in Form von Harnablassirritationen oder ähnliches.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

> Die Elmshorner Klinik hingegen bietet laut Web-Seite IMRT und IGRT an. Ich werde sie in die Liste aufnehmen.
> 
> Ralf


Moin Ralf,

die Elmshorner sind offenbar im Moment geschlossen und werden ab April vom Strahlenzentrum Hamburg übernommen - zumindest wird die www. Adresse der Elmshorner weitergeleitet auf www.strahlenzentrum-hamburg.de - auf der Startseite erfolgt dann der Hinweis, dass sie ab April auch in Elmshorn sind.

Gruß nach Angeln aus SPO

Uwe

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Frerich,

die Empfehlung für die dreijährige "adjuvante" Hormontherapie nach Bestrahlung findest Du in den S3-Leitlinien.

Wann und ob man intermittiert während einer HB liegt in der Entscheidung des Patienten. Möglichst beim Nadir, dem niedrigsten PSA-Wert, den man jemals erreicht hatte.

Ich selbst habe nach 11 Monaten intermittiert und aufgehört mit der HB, weil der PSA-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze blieb. Allerdings war das vor 13 Jahren, da war die intermittierende HB noch in den Anfängen und man hatte keinerlei Erfahrungswerte.

Ein natürliches Ende findet die HB, wenn der Prostatakrebs Kastrationsresistent geworden ist, d.h. der Testosteronwert ist im Kastrationsbereich ( < 0,20 ng/ml) und trotzdem steigt der PSA unter der Spritze weiter an.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## RalfDm

> die Elmshorner sind offenbar im Moment geschlossen und werden ab April vom Strahlenzentrum Hamburg übernommen


Hallo Uwe, 

danke für die Information. Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten. Aber auch bei einer Übernahme wird die Praxis weiterexistieren, nur die Besitzverhältnisse haben sich geändert.

Gruß aus Angeln,

Ralf

----------


## uwes2403

Ist klar - die Praxis existiert weiter, aber die Internetadresse (evtl. Telefonnummer) wären dann zu korrigiern...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

So, der erste PSA Wert 3 Monate nach RPE ist da.....leider bei 0,38 - ernsthafter Grund zur Besorgnis ?

War 
51,9 am 21.11 erstmalige Bestimmung
53,6 am 26.11 Kontrollmessung
68,6 am  6.12. anderes Labor im Zusammenhang mit der Erstvorstellung bei Urologen 

RPE war am 30.1. - davor war keine erneute PSA Bestimmung - insofern kenne ich den PSA bei RPE nicht.....

Wenn vom 26.11 - 6.12 (also in 10 Tagen) eine Steigerung um 15 ng/l stattgefunden haben sollte und die sich so fortgesetzt hat, dann wäre der PSA bei RPE bei rund 140 gewesen (oder erfolgt die Steigerung exponentiell) ?

Aber selbst dann sollte er 12 Wochen nach OP doch deutlich tiefer sein, wenn man eine Halbwertszeit von 3 Tagen zu Grunde legt...oder ist diese Halbwertszeit bei hohem Ausgangs PSA nicht zutreffend ?
Denn das würde bedeuten, dass im Vergleich bei einem Ausgangswert von 9 und einem von 69 im zweiten Fall im gleichen Zeitraum erheblich mehr PSA in gleicher Zeit abgebaut werden muß...

Mein Urologe, mit dem die weitere Therapie kommende Woche besprochen wird, ist erst Montag wieder greifbar...

Nachdenkliche Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Uwe

üblicherweise steigt der PSA mit in etwa konstanter Verdoppelungszeit (VZ), was eine exponentielle Funktion ist.
Du wirst also zum Zeitpunkt der RPE schon einen recht beträchtlichen PSA aufgewiesen haben.

Nun, nach der RPE hat Du einen tiefen, aber messbaren Wert. Der alleine sagt sehr wenig, denn es ist vollkommen unklar, ob der aus einer fallenden,  steigenden oder gleichbleibenden Kurve stammt. Das wird erst klar, wenn Du mindestens drei Werte hast, also solltest Du in kurzem Abstand, vielleicht 2 Wochen, zwei weitere Messungen vornehmen, unbedingt beim gleichen Labor.
Erst wenn ein Trend sichtbar wird, lohnt es sich, sich zu freuen oder allenfalls besorgt zu sein.

Aufgrund des hohen Gleason und der R1-Situation ist bei Dir eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge angedacht.
Egal, was die weiteren PSA-Messungen bringen, scheint mir das nicht falsch zu sein.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## BurgerH

> So, der erste PSA Wert 3 Monate nach RPE ist da.....leider bei 0,38 - ernsthafter Grund zur Besorgnis ?


Hallo Uwe,

die Rechnereien würde ich an Deiner Stelle lassen. Der Prostatakrebs kennt leider keine Algebra.

Nach 6 - 8 Wochen sollte der PSA-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze von < 0,01 sein.

Hier mehr:

*http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...-rueckfall.php*


Dein Wert deutet auf ein Rezidiv hin. Ein Rezidiv wird mit 0,2 ng/ml definiert, das allerdings in zwei Messungen bestätigt sein  muss.

Leider deutet der Wert auch auf ein systemisches Geschehen hin, bei einem lokalen Geschehen geht man von einem Anstieg nach 2 - 3 Jahren nach der OP aus.

Allerdings war bei Deinem Ausgangswert von 68 auch damit zu rechnen, dass die OP nicht mehr kurativ sein würde. Jedoch hat sie auch ihren Sinn darin die Tumormasse zu vermindern und spätere Obstruktionen auf die benachbarten Organe, die sehr häßlich sein können, zu vermeiden.

Besprich die Situation mit Deinem Urologen! Wahrscheinlich droht irgendwann eine Hormontherapie, die den Krebs aber noch Jahre aufhalten kann!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## uwes2403

> Der alleine sagt sehr wenig, denn es ist vollkommen unklar, ob der aus einer fallenden,  steigenden oder gleichbleibenden Kurve stammt. Das wird erst klar, wenn Du mindestens drei Werte hast, also solltest Du in kurzem Abstand, vielleicht 2 Wochen, zwei weitere Messungen vornehmen, unbedingt beim gleichen Labor.
> Erst wenn ein Trend sichtbar wird, lohnt es sich, sich zu freuen oder allenfalls besorgt zu sein.
> Carpe diem!
> Hvielemi


Hallo Konrad,

vielen Dank. Mir war klar, dass der eine Wert nichts darüber aussagt, ob es ein bereits wieder gestiegener oder noch nicht endgültig gefallener ist....ich hätte ihn mir halt tiefer gwünscht :-)....Vielleicht machen wir nochmal eine Kontrollmessung. Bestrahlung wird jetzt angegangen, war ja ohnehin dringend empfohlen.

Hallo Hansjörg,

ob es sich um ein Rezidiv handelt (3 Monate nach OP ?) oder ob der Wert noch tiefer sinkt, wird sich weisen. Und ja - es war klar, dass die OP allein aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht ausreichen wird. Schauen wir mal, wie es nach der Bestrahlung aussieht. 

Grüße

UWe

----------


## skipper

Hallo Uwe,
m.W. wird vor der OP eine Blutentnahme durchgeführt und auch der PSA-Wert ermittelt-war zumindest bei mir so. Ruf doch mal an und frage nach , dann hast du den konkreten Wert vor OP.
Bei deinen hohen Ausgangswerten und der Dynamik war ein mehrstufiges Vorgehen leider zu erwarten.( M.Schostak , D.Schmidt u.a. ) - auch wenn man natürlich die große Hoffnung hat mit der OP alles erwischt zu haben.
Um die kurative Chance zu nutzen bleibt die Bestrahlung - oder du versuchst vorher mit Hilfe bildgebernder Verfahren den/die verbliebenen Herd/e zu lokalisieren.
Bei wenigen betroffenen Lymphknoten könnte dies vielleicht möglich sein- bei einer Mikrometastasierung nicht.
An deiner Stelle würde ich neben einem guten Radiologen einen Uroonkologen vor weiterer Therapieentscheidung konsultieren.
Viele Grüße 
Skipper

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Skipper,

der in der Klinik am 30.1.13 gemessene PSA war 69 ng/ml...hab' nachgefragt.... Seltsamerweise fast genau der Gleiche, der auch am 6.12.12 beim Urologen gemessen wurde (68,64). Allerdings natürlich wieder ein anderes Labor.

Ja, mir war schon klar, dass die RPE  nicht alleinig ausreichen würde - aber so ein wenig Hoffnung auf einen tieferen PSA war schon da. Egal....weiter geht's....

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

> Moin Günter,
> 
> in meiner Liste von IMRT-Kliniken hatte ich zu Visiorad den Vermerk, dass IMRT ab Sommer 2011 angeboten werden soll. Ich habe dort gerade angerufen. Die Dame, mit der ich sprach, hatte von IMRT noch nie etwas gehört. Auf der Web-Seite von Visiorad ist auch nichts zu finden. Ich werde also den Eintrag löschen. Kannst Du das vor Ort noch einmal klären?
> 
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf,

ich war vergangene Woche bei Visiorad in Pinneberg zum Vorgespräch (ab heute Bestrahlung mit 66,6 Gy)

Dort wird sowohl IMRT als auch IGRT angeboten - die Website ist diesbezüglich überholt und wird derzeit überarbeitet.
Warum Du beim Anruf keine vernünftige Antwort bekommen hast, lies sich natürlich nicht klären. Es könnte allerdings sein (auch wenn dann dort offenbar ein organisatorisches Problem herrscht), dass Du beim 
Anruf an die Anmeldung für Diagnostik geraten bist. Die Anmeldungen für Diagnostik und Strahlentherapie sind zwei - auch räumlich - getrennte Bereiche.

Mein Gesprächspartner dort war Dr. Marx - falls Du Kontakt aufnehmen möchtest.

Besten Gruß

Uwe

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Uwe,

Dr. Marx hat bereits Kontakt mit mir aufgenommen und um Aufnahme von Visiorad Pinneberg in die Liste gebeten, was umgehend geschehen ist.

Ralf

----------


## uwes2403

Stimmt, ich vergaß, dass ich ihm das Forum genannt hatte :-)

Das ging aber schnell.....na ja, wäre ja ein Wettbewerbsnachteil, wenn falsche Angaben in den Listen ständen.

Uwe

----------


## Urologe

Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Erfolg und Null-PSA, ich fürchte aber, dass die Bestrahlung den PSA-Verlauf nicht
beeinflussen wird; denn bei PSA 69 und Gleason 9 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, das weitere, bisher nicht entdeckte
Lymphknoten den Verlauf bestimmen werden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf PSA-Freiheit liegt bei ca. 50% für 2 Jahre
Trotzdem ist die Bestrahlung sinnvoll um lokale Probleme zu kontrollieren/nicht entstehen zu lassen.

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo FS,

danke für die guten Wünsche. Mir ist bewusst, dass auch trotz RPE und nun adjuvanter RT die Chance auf Heilung zumindest fraglich ist.....

Aber den Versuch ist's allemal wert - bevor ich gleich mit der Hormontherapie anfangen muß....sehen Sie das anders ?

Besten Gruß - könnte sein, dass wir uns nach der RT auch persönlich kennenlernen..

Uwe

----------


## skipper

Hallo Uwe,
viel Glück und keine unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen bei der bevorstehenden RT. Wurde nach OP eine Diagnostik vorgenommen um eventuelle Met. oder pos.Lymphk. zu erkennen ?
Viele Grüße in den Norden
Skipper

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Skipper,

nein, wurde nicht. 
CT und Knochenszinti wurden bei der Diagnostik im Dez. 12 vor RPE durchgeführt und waren o.B.
Adjuvante RT war auf Grund der R1/N1 Situation ohnehin empfohlen, so dass auf weitere Diagnostik (vorerst) verzichtet wurde.
Ob bei dem PSA 0,38 jetzt etwas zu sehen gewesen wäre, ist ja fraglich...

Gruß zurück aus dem nassen Norden.

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> CT und Knochenszinti wurden bei der Diagnostik im Dez. 12 vor RPE durchgeführt und waren o.B.
> Adjuvante RT war auf Grund der R1/N1 Situation ohnehin empfohlen, so dass auf weitere Diagnostik (vorerst) verzichtet wurde.
> Ob bei dem PSA 0,38 jetzt etwas zu sehen gewesen wäre, ist ja fraglich...


Da müsste man den PSA gute zwei Verdoppelungszyklen ansteigen lassen (Zwei VZ verdoppeln den Querschnitt, drei VZ verdoppeln der Durchmesser eines Knotens) und mittels PET schauen, ob sich die PSA-Quelle innerhalb eines praktikablen Bestrahlungsgebietes befinden. Was aber auch nicht ausschliesst, dass sich jüngere Metastasen ausserhalb des kleinen Beckens befinden, die auf dem Bild (noch) nicht zu sehen sind.
Kommt dazu: Wer lässt schon gerne einen Krebs wachsen, wenn noch eine gewisse Hoffnung auf Heilung besteht?

Es geht nicht anders, als "blind" zu entscheiden. Dem einen hilft's, dem Anderen nicht.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi



PS:
Ich hatte mich seinerzeit gegen die Bestrahlung, für sofortige AHT entschieden, wie vom Tumorboard empfohlen worden war, dem mein Urologe den Fall vorgelegt hatte. Die später per PSMA-PET gefundenen Knoten befanden sich weit ausserhalb des potentiellen Zielgebietes. Aber das ist ein Einzelfall, aus dem kein allgemeiner Schluss gezogen werden darf. Daniel Schmidt bezeichnete das Ausbreitungsmuster als untypisch , wobei ich damals im Bild nicht mal den obersten paraaortalen Knoten gezeigt hatte.

----------


## uwes2403

So, weiter geht's in diesen Thread

Ende der adjuvanten RT am 19.7.

PSA bei Beginn 0,385, PSA vom Dienstag vergangener Woche (3 Monate nach Ende RT mit 66,6 Gy) 0,18

Offenbar wurde also etwas getroffen....

Habe ich es richtig verstanden/gelesen, dass der PSA nach adjuvanter RT durchaus erst nach einigen Wochen seinen Nadir erreichen kann ?
Besprechung bei Urologen ist erst am Donnerstag....ich weiss auch, dass ein Wert allein wenig aussagekräftig ist, würde aber die 0,18 erst einmal positiv sehen wollen.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## skipper

Hallo Uwe,
die RT war also auf keinen Fall sinnlos. Da die Zellerneuerung/-teilung bei Prostatazellen nicht so fix von statten geht ist zur Erfolgsbeurteilung der RT einige Wochen noch zu warten.
Somit könnte das ganze in eine sehr gute Richtung für dich laufen- Drücke dir den Daumen!!!!
Gruß Skipper

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Uwe,

ich kann Skipper nur zustimmen.

Da die Strahlentherapie die Krebszellen nicht direkt vernichtet, sondern nur in der DNA ein Signal setzt, dass die Zelle bei der nächsten Teilung absterben soll, kann es bis zu 2 Jahre daueren, bis der Erfolg einer Strahlentherapie nachgewiesen werden kann, da der PK sich bekanntermaßen sehr langsam teilt.

Diese Weisheit habe ich aus einem Vortrag von Prof. Debus aus der Strahlentherapie Heidelberg.

'Gruß

Hansjörg

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Ihr Zwei,

vielen Dank für die Infos, ....schauen wir mal, was die nächste Messung ergibt.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

So, alles soweit o.k. - Blutwerte, Harnstrahl, Ultraschall.....in 3 Monaten die nächste Messung....bin gespannt....

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

Da bin ich wieder....

Messung von gestern : PSA 0,13 (nach 0,18 im Oktober und 0,38 vor RT...)

Ist zwar nur ein geringer Abfall (oder 27% je nach Sichtweise) , aber doch die richtige Richtung - auch wenn's gern schneller sein dürfte...

Also - abwarten und in 3 Monaten wieder messen ? 

So sehe ich das jedenfalls....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## rembert

Hallo Uwe,
ist doch eine hervorragende Tendenz. Hast ja auch schliesslich "erst" bei 0,38 die Bestrahlung gestartet. Dafür ist der Wert doch schon gut gesunken.
Alles gute weiterhin
Gruss  Rembert

----------


## uwes2403

Danke Dir...

wobei erst nicht ganz richtig ist - das war der erste Wert 3 Monate nach RPE.

Ich hoffe, Du bist inzwischen etwas beruhigter :-)

Schönen Gruß

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

Tja, schade.....

Neuer Wert vom 29.4.14 

PSA 0,22 (gegenüber 0,13 im Januar)

Ausreißer ? Neues Wachstum ? 

Nächste Messung in 4 Wochen zur Kontrolle und Abschätzung....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Morgen Uwe,

natürlich ist die Enttäuschung immer groß, wenn sich die erhoffte PSA Entwicklung nicht einstellt. Und eine Nachmessung nach 4 Wochen, warum nicht ? Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Trendumkehr wohl nicht sehr groß ist.

Aber sieh das Ergebnis doch mal von der positiven Seite. Du hattest z.B. eine wesentlich ungünstigere Ausgangssituation als ich (siehe mein Profil) und hattest nach der RPE einen PSA Nadir von 0,38, meiner lag nach der RPE bei 0,47. Nach der Logenbestrahlung lag Deiner wahrscheinlich bei heute 0,13, meiner lag nach der Bestrahlung bei 0,28. Du siehst, bei Dir waren die getroffenen Maßnahmen sehr viel wirkungsvoller als bei mir. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Du alles richtig gemacht hast.

Aus meiner Sicht würde ich erst einmal die PSA Entwicklung (möglichst ruhig - ich weiß, wie schwer das als Betroffener ist) abwarten. Erst in dem Bereich zwischen einem PSA Wert von 1 - 2 würde ich dann eine Metastasendiagnostik ins Auge fassen. Von einer CHOLIN PET/CT würde ich abraten (meine Erfahrung). Sie hat zweimal bei mir bei einem PSA Wert von ca. 1,5 keinen Befund ergeben. Eine PSMA PET/CT dürfte aus heutiger Sicht (obwohl erst experimentell) wohl die wesentlich bessere Option sein. Hiermit sollen bereits sehr kleine Metastasen bei einem PSA in dieser Größenordnung gefunden worden sein. Große Fachkliniken sind bereits mit diesen Geräten ausgestattet.

Und wenn dann Lymphknotenmetastasen (und diese dürften es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit dann sein) detektiert wurden, kannst Du den nächsten Schritt einleiten: Bestrahlung oder OP. Die Bestrahlung hat bei mir hervorragend geklappt. Ohne jegliche Nebenwirkungen. Ich hatte danach wieder ca. 3,5 Jahre Luft. Und wenn der PSA danach wieder ansteigt, kannst Du dasselbe Spiel wieder beginnen (Diagnose > lokale Behandlung). Eine systemische Hormontherapie lässt sich m.E. allemal noch weiter hinausschieben.

Liebe Grüße und viel Glück !

Werner

----------


## uwes2403

Servus Werner,

ich hatte bisher halt - wenn auch nur ganz im Hinterstübchen - die Hoffnung etwas länger Ruhe zu haben. 

Ansonsten habe ich es - solange niemand eine bessere Idee hat - so vor, wie Du es geschildert hast. Schauen, ob man einen Herd feststellen kann, den lokal angehen und dann weitersehen.

Die zweite Messung in 4 Wochen dient einerseits dazu, die gestrige zu überprüfen - und wenn sich ein steigender Wert bestätigt, die VZ festzustellen.

Schönes Wochenende (ich weiss ja nicht, ob Du Fußball verfolgst, aber die Bayern werden hier in HH noch die zweite Enttäuschung dieser Woche erleben :-) )

Uwe

----------


## WernerJ

Hi Uwe,

auch wenn ich in München zu Hause bin, wünsche ich Dir bei Deinem zweiten großen Wunsch, dass es in Erfüllung gehen möge. Auch wenn ich Dir sagen muss, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür noch geringer ist als die PSA Trendwende ;-) Und das liegt nicht an den Bayern sondern eher an Euch Hanseaten. Leider kann man den anderen Uwe nicht mehr aktivieren !

Trotzdem auch Dir: Schönes W/E !

Werner

----------


## uwes2403

Und wieder runter....

Kontrollmessung von 26.5.14 ergab PSA von 0,199.
(23.01.2014, 6 Monate nach RT 0,13,  23.4.14  0,22)


Wie ist denn das nun zu werten ? Da kann man wohl vorerst nur spekulieren....

War eine Messung falsch ? Wenn ja, welche?
PSA Bump nach Bestrahlung ? Wohl eher ungewöhnlich nach adjuvanter RT (zumindest habe ich bisher nirgends etwas dazu gefunden..)
Restgewebe ? Aber warum fiel dann der PSA nach RT zunächst ab (0,38 nach RPE, dann 0,18 und 0,13) ?

Wir werden in 6 Wochen erneut messen, dann sehen wir weiter...jetzt geniesse ich erstmal 14 Tage im Umbrien.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

denk nicht weiter nach. Freue Dich darüber, das der PSA-Wert abgefallen ist. Das ist m. E. ein Zeichen dafür, dass nichts außergewöhnlich Agressives in Dir tobt. Ich meine, dass bei Dir Messungen alle 3 Monate ausreichend sind. Alle 6 Wochen Nervenkitzel muss man nicht haben.

Schönen Urlaub

WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Abend Uwe,

auch von meiner Seite: Glückwunsch ! Ist doch toll. Genieße Deinen Urlaub ! Und grübele nicht allzu sehr über das nicht zu erwartende Ergebnis. Nur wenn es anders herum ausgegangen wäre, würde ich weiter eruieren. Einfach mal abschalten ! Dies ist meine Devise.

Lieben Gruß

Werner

----------


## uwes2403

Tja,

Neuer Wert vom 7.7.2014 = 0,43 (0,13 im Januar, 0,22 im April, 0,19 Ende Mai) - nicht toll.....

Kontrolle in 4 Wochen.

Dann ? 
PET CT um vielleicht lokales Geschehen aufzuspüren, an das man auch lokal noch herankommt ?
Ich will mich möglichst lange von der HB fernhalten...mein Urologe teilt das zwar weitestgehend, ist aber den richtigen Zeitpunkt zur ersten HB auch noch unsicher...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

das ist natürlich nicht so schön. Ich hatte auch schon solche Sprünge drin. Das kann beim nächsten Mal wieder anders aussehen. Bleib auf Deinem Weg mit (PSMA!) PET CT. Willst Du wirklich nach 4 Wochen schon wieder los? Das wird m. E. kaum helfen und geht an die Nerven.

Dennoch viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## spertel

Denk´dran, Uwe, vor dem PET/CT *Keine* Hormontherapie beginnen !!

Das erschwert die Bildgebung und die vermutlich verbliebenen und befallenen LK können nicht sichtbar gemacht und beurteilt werden.

Ich würde bis ungefähr 1,5 ng/ml warten und dann ein PET erstellen lassen; wo dies zur Zeit am professionellsten durchführt wird kannst Du hier sicher erfragen. 

Bei Deinem Profil ist kaum anzunehmen, dass Dein PSA zum Stillstand kommt, allerdings sollten -2- Monats-Intervalle genügen.

Ich verweise auf ein kürzlich eingestelltes Fallbeispiel (Prof. Wenz ?) anläßlich eines Symposiums, was kürzlich in Dresden (?) stattgefunden hat; an dieser Vorgehensweise würde ich mich orientieren, um eine HB möglichst lange hinaus zu zögern.

Vielleicht ist jemand so freundlich und stellt diesen Beitrag zur besseren Orientierung noch einmal ein; vielleicht weisst Du aber auch selbst welchen ich meine.

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Uwe,

dein Ergebnis tut mir leid.

Ich würde auch weiterhin in 3 Monatsintervallen weitermessen lassen.

Ich werde auch bei einem Wert von 1,5 ein PET CT ansteben und dann weiter endscheiden, je nach Ergebnis.

Überings wollte mein Urologe auch mit der Hormontherapie bei entsprechendem PSA Wert beginnen.
Habe mich dann länger mit ihn unterhalten und mitlerweile ünterstützt er meinen weiteren Werdegang.
Hat sich sogar bereit erklärt, den Kampf mit der KK zu übernehmen.

Kopf hoch und Alles Gute.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## uwes2403

Moin und Danke für die guten Wünsche...

Ja, ich will zunächst ein PSMA PET CT machen lassen (in Hamburg, den Link hatte fs hier schon einmal eingestellt - Theranostiks...)
Ja, ich will in 4 Wochen wieder messen lassen, denn wenn ich die Verdoppelungszeit die gleiche ist, wie beim letzten Sprung (rund 5 Wochen), dann wäre ich bei PSA von knapp 0,9....es geht mir darum, zu sehen, 
ob sich die Linie so fortsetzt.

Und sonst ? Kopf ist oben....der Verlauf war zu erwarten, auch wenn ein anderer - oder langsamerer - schöner gewesen wäre.....

@ Spertel...Du meinst das hier ? http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...sium#post73967 

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## spertel

Ja, genau das hatte ich gemeint (#38) !

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## uwes2403

> Tja,
> 
> Neuer Wert vom 7.7.2014 = 0,43 (0,13 im Januar, 0,22 im April, 0,19 Ende Mai) - nicht toll.....
> 
> Kontrolle in 4 Wochen.
> 
> Dann ? 
> PET CT um vielleicht lokales Geschehen aufzuspüren, an das man auch lokal noch herankommt ?
> Ich will mich möglichst lange von der HB fernhalten...mein Urologe teilt das zwar weitestgehend, ist aber den richtigen Zeitpunkt zur ersten HB auch noch unsicher...
> ...


Moin Moin,

neuer Wert vom 12.8.14 = 0,55

zwar wieder gestiegen, aber nicht in dem Maße, wie beim letzen Mal (VZ 99 Tage, statt 72)

Morgen ist Besprechung, mal schauen...

PSMA PET CT habe ich "eingeplant"...aber bei 0,55 wird man nicht allzuviel sehen...da warte ich wohl lieber noch die nächste Messung ab ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Uwe,

so mache ich es auch.

Bin zur Zeit bei einem PSA Wert von 0,43 und werde bei ca. 1,5 ein PSMA PET CT machen lassen.
In der Zwischenzeit probiere ich alles etwas gelassener zu sehen.

Ob es gelingt ??

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe und Jürgen,

wie schon mal gesagt: Bei PSA 0,99 hat mir die Uni-Klinik Münster eine "Entdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit" von ca. 50% bescheinigt. Ich bin immer noch hin- und hergerissen. Meine nächste Messung steht Ende 10/14 an. Ich glaube, ich warte noch so lange... In dem Zusammenhang müssten wir jetzt auch so langsam von Alfred (Positiv111) erfahren, wie die Bestrahlung seiner Lymphknoten ausgegangen ist. Ich meine, er wollte sich Ende August melden.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Servus,

so ähnlich habe ich es heute auch mit meinem Urologen besprochen - wir machen in ca. 8 Wochen die nächste PSA Bestimmung und schauen mal, was dabei herauskommt. 
Beim jetzigen Wert wäre die Entdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit bei einer PSMA PET CT noch sehr fraglich.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Mach es Jürgen.
Ich bin sicher es wird gelingen.
Ich mache es auch so.

ich denke, bei GS 7 ist es egal wie man nach einer RPE weiter therapiert.
Erhebliche Unterschiede bei der Lebenserwartung gibt es ja kaum.

Meinen PSA-Wert habe ich heute vergessen messen zu lassen.
Ich muss mir erst einen neuen Termin holen.
Ich hoffe ja trotzdem noch, dass ich das PSMA PET CT oder Ga68-PSMA-PET nicht so schnell brauche.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Und weiter geht's - wie man das wohl werten soll ?

PSA Messung vom 23.10 = 0,75....wieder gestiegen, was zu erwarten war, aber die Verdoppelungszeit ist ebenfalls gestiegen...

(Tumor T3b, GS 4+5 (75% + 15%), R1, N1

23.01. 2014 Nadir nach RPE und RT = 0,13
29.04. 2014 PSA 0,22  VZ = 128 Tage
26.05.2014  PSA 0,20   Fehlmessung ?
08.07.2014  PSA 0,43  VZ =  40 Tage, bzw. 73 Tage, wenn man die PSA 0,20 außer acht lässt.
12.08.2014  PSA 0,55  VZ =  99 Tage
23.10.2014  PSA 0,75  VZ = 161 Tage

Sollte das die Folge/Wirkung des Granatapfelelixiers sein, dass ich seit ca. Anfang Juli trinke ? Oder eher ein Zeichen dafür, dass der PSA bei einem GS 9 nur eine bedingte Aussagekraft hat ?

Nächste Woche ist Besprechung, mal schauen....ich neige noch immer dazu, bis ca. PSA 1,0 zu warten und dann ein PSMA PET CT zu machen (oder doch jetzt schon ?) und noch nicht in die HT einzusteigen....

Schönes Wochenende.

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> PSA Messung vom 23.10 = 0,75....wieder gestiegen, was zu erwarten war, aber die Verdoppelungszeit ist ebenfalls gestiegen...
> 
> Sollte das die Folge/Wirkung des Granatapfelelixiers sein, dass ich seit ca. Anfang Juli trinke ?


Nein, nach RT sind die Verläufe manchmal etwas seltsam, bis sich das irgendwo einpendelt.



> Oder eher ein Zeichen dafür, dass der PSA bei einem GS 9 nur eine bedingte Aussagekraft hat ?
> 
> ...ich neige noch immer dazu, bis ca. PSA 1,0 zu warten und dann ein PSMA PET CT 
> zu machen (oder doch jetzt schon ?) und noch nicht in die HT einzusteigen....


Dann warte doch besser noch ein halbes Jahr länger, bzw. bis der PSA die 2 ng/ml 
gerissen hat, um wirklich aussagekräftige Bilder zu bekommen.
Falls da irgendwo Metastasen sitzen, nehmen die im Durchmesser grad mal 25% zu,
zu wenig, um zwischenzeitlich grossen Schaden anzurichten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Konrad,

danke Dir....na ja, die RT war im Juli 2013 beendet...ich dachte, das hätte sich langsam eingependelt. Aber besser, die VZ erhöht sich, als anders herum.

Da Metastasen -wohl - nicht metastasieren neige ich auch zum Abwarten....irgendwo eine singuläre Metastase, an die man herankäme wäre natürlich eine relativ "erfreuliche" Diagnose...

Grüße aus dem eklig nassen Hamburg.

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo zusammen,

neuer Wert vom 9.1.2015 - PSA 1,2 - also wie zu erwarten (Verdoppelungszeit von 159 auf 117 Tage gesunken...)

Die PSMa PET CT rückt näher, in rund 2 Monaten sind dann spätestens die von Konrad genannten 2,0 erreicht.

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Uwe,

das hört sich ja trotz allem nicht so besonders gut an.
Meinst du denn, dass etwas in der PET CT Diagnostik erkannt werden kann?
Nach einer RT wird es wohl schwieriger sein, etwas auf den Bildern zu erkennen. . So meinte es jedenfalls mein Urologe.

Ich möchte ja nun noch etwas abwarten, und danach einmal gucken, was den PSA bei mir hoch treibt.
Ob das so gut ist, weiss ich nicht.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du mit dem Sch... nicht so viel Stress hast.
Mir wünsche ich, dass ich bis dahin noch keine Metastasen in Leber u. Lunge habe.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

davon, dass man mit dem PSMA PET CT nach einer RT nicht mehr so gut etwas erkennen könne, habe ich noch nichts gehört (evtl. sind bestrahlte Strukturen nicht mehr so fein darstellbar ?) Aber wo es leuchtet, sollte doch wohl noch zu erkennen sein :-)

Metastasen in Leber und Lunge ?  Will ich auch nicht....aber wenn es sie gibt, dann lungern die da wohl schon lange vor der OP herum....kurzum, ich will wissen, wo der Herd ist, statt kommentarlos eine HT zu beginnen und zu warten, bis die dann nicht mehr wirkt. Zeigt das CT, das lokal nichts mehr zu machen ist, dann wäre das eine neue Situation - über die kann man nachdenken, wenn es soweit ist....jetzt noch nicht.

So langsam, wie Dein PSA nach oben krabbelt, hast Du ja ohnehin noch etwas Zeit bis Du gucken darfst....möge das noch lange so bleiben.

In diesem Sinne...

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

ich denke, wenn etwas leuchtet, dann da, wo nicht bestrahlt worden ist....

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Uwe,

*Entwarnung!*
Ich hatte fs falsch verstanden.
Hier war sein Posting:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7826-PK-was-nun/page13
Nr.: 125
Da ging es um Bicalutamid, nicht um Bestrahlung.
.
Sorry, lieber Uwe, dass ich dich da ein klein wenig verunsichert habe.
Ich sollte wohl lieber Boot, Bus fahren, oder mit meiner neuen Eisenbahn spielen, bevor ich hier Blödsinn schreibe.

Werner, du gehörst ja auch zu denen, die nach OP und Bestrahlung ihren PSA-Wert beobachten, um zu gegebener Zeit eine PET-CT vornehmen zu lassen.
Ist soweit alle OK bei dir?

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

tja, ich sitze auf heißen Kohlen. Am letzten Freitag war ich zum PSMA-PET-CT. Nun warte ich auf das Ergebnis. Ist bis Heute nicht angekommen. Sei´s drum. Morgen fahre ich nach Berlin zu einem Kurzurlaub und komme am Montag wieder. Ich denke, dann wird es angekommen sein. Sch.... Warterei. Und Blut habe ich auch noch abgegeben.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin werner,

wie war denn Dein letzter PSA ? Im Profil ist nur der aus Oktober ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

das war der letzte mit 1,33. Nun sind wieder 3 Monate um.

Gruß

WernerE

----------

